# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  WC/Pro-Thread: Gerüchte, Fotos, Videos etc.

## pAz

hab mir dacht es wäre ned schlecht einen thread zu erstellen in dem man in erster linie dinge über profis diskutiert,gefundene bilder und videos postet und dergleichen...

so finden sich überall gerüchte,bilder und videos und mann nirgends gscheid drüber diskutieren weils meist OT is.

erster kandidat *sam hill*:

-macht er heuer wider den gesamt WC?
-zu viel riskiert bei der wm oder mit dem kopf einfach schon bei der goldmedaillie gwesn?
-wieso verlässt er ironhorse und wo wird er nächstes jahr zu finden sein?giant,specialiced?
-wie kann er anderen in der quali 14 sek. abnehmen (champery) und in champery und val di sole mit sturz 3. werden?! :EEK!:  

*peaty*:

-wie lange mischt er noch den WC auf?oder denkt er bald ans aufhören?
-schafft er es nach so langer erfolgreicher saisonen doch noch zum wm-gold?
-bleibt er bei SC oder sucht er ev. noch wo anders sein glück?

*gee*:

-topform diese saison
-reicht es nach WM-gold für den gesamt-WC sieg?
-schade,dass es für top 10 kandidaten nicht mehr möglich ist 4X und DH zu fahren,sonst wär er auch dort gut dabei

*minaar*:

-ihm daugts sichtlich bei SC
-auch ein heißer tipp auf den gesamtsieg
-mMn einer der mit sehr viel flow und extrem smooth fährt,geil anzusehen

zu den restlichen fahrern (und natürlich auch zu diesen)könnt ihr eure meinung,tipps,gerüchte usw. posten...

lg

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Cedric Gracia wird sich bald Rachel Atherton schnappen (wenns der Gee und Dan zu lange aus den augen lassen...)

----------


## Eisbär

> Cedric Gracia wird sich bald Rachel Atherton schnappen (wenns der Gee und Dan zu lange aus den augen lassen...)



IN 4x ist jetzt 2 mal 2 geworden hinter den Spanier.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Chris Kovarik wird wieder einen WC gewinnen und nebenbei wird er auch noch australischer Präsident...

----------


## pAz

interressante theorien die ihr da aufstellt  :Wink: 

auf alle fälle ein packender 4 kampf an der spitze
www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MenuId=MTUzNDQ

kovarik auf 5,auch sehr geil!

----------


## DasMatti

Gibts schon Gerüchte was Mick Hannah nächste Saison treibt?
Fährt der wieder?

----------


## Biker753

hill trägt das leader jersey jetzt nach australien und schladming, strecke die ihm wohl liegen!


peaty wird noch so lange fahren wie seine leber mithält  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Minar is wieder gut unterwegs wenn die schulter hällt


chris kovarik triit zum zweikampf gegen chuk norris an und gewinnt

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Chris Kovarik wird 2009 zum 103. mal beim mooning auf offner straße erwischt, 
leider ist auf der anderen straßenseites des lokals, das er um 8 uhr in der früh verlässt ein kindergarten - er verliert die australische staatsbürgerschaft.

2010 wird einer aus dem board österreichischer bundespräsident: erster hoheitsakt ist die einbürgerung von chris kovarik.
Chris kovarik fährt danach fürs Wiesbauer-Almdudler-KTM- team und gewinnt den worldcup in schladming 

2012: Downhill ist olympisch, Chris Kovarik darf dank österreichischem Diplomatenpass in kanada einreisen, gewinnt 2 golmedaillen im 4X und DH für österreich (die einzigen medaillen bei diesen spielen für Ö) und wird österreichischer nationalheld.

2013 Chris Kovarik tritt zurück und wird hüttenwirt und biobauer im salzburger land.

----------


## Eisbär

[QUOTE=VarikuzelePhimose]Mooning 
QUOTE]

Du woltes Whakapohane sagen er ist aus Australien.

----------


## MS- Racing

was man im Zusammenhang mit CK nicht vergessen darf, dass er 2009 so wie es aussieht heiraten wird (zumindest hat es in Andorra geheißen, dass er der Claire einen Antrag gemacht hat)... und dann wird es mit dem Einreisen nach Kanada auch nicht mehr so schwer.

Lustig ist auch dass der Chris wo er bei uns gefahren ist Stein und Bein darauf geschworen hat, sein Großvater/ Großmutter aus Österreich oder der damaligen Tschecholslovakei kamen....

----------


## DasMatti

Was war denn genau in mim CK in Kanada?
Irgendwas mit ohne Protktoren fahren oder?
Warum darf der dann nicht mehr einreisen?

lg
matti

----------


## MS- Racing

also bei einer Sache kannst Du Dir sicher sein: sein Einreiseverbot hatte nichts mit dem nicht tragen von Protektoren zu tun.... der Chris macht sich einfach oft nur mal einen Spaß, den man in Kanada vielleicht nicht so gut versteht....

----------


## DasMatti

Ja so wars auch nicht gemeint....ich meinte er hat schon mal ärger gekriegt weil er ohne fahren wollte.

Weshalb darf er nimma einreißen, was für späße waren das die einen behindern in  ein Land einzureisen.

lg
matti

----------


## dh-noob

ms-racing sollt da ja eigentlich bescheid wissen... war er damals nicht bei euch im team?hätte jetzt eher auf alkoholisiert etwas probleme mit der staatsgewalt vermutet...er hat doch vor 2 jahren in kanada gewonnen und bei earthed hat man da nen ordentlich lallenden gesehen...sowas darf man aber auch nur im gerüchte-thread schreiben :P

----------


## MS- Racing

um den Chris ranken sich so viele Geschichten.... im Grunde macht er vermutlich auch nichts anders wie all die anderen, ab und zu vielleicht einen Zacken ärger und er läuft halt nicht davon und versucht auch nicht sich rauszureden.... er kann auf jeden Fall zu dem Scheiß den er macht stehen und wenn ihr die ein oder andere Geschichte genau wissen wollt, könnt ihr ihn ja auf der Afterparty in Schladming fragen.... nur ein Tipp: Wenn er nach "free headbutt" fragt, möglichst nicht nachfragen und nach Möglichkeit ein wenig ausstellen....

----------


## klamsi

> Wenn er nach "free headbutt" fragt, möglichst nicht nachfragen und nach Möglichkeit ein wenig ausstellen....


 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Marvin Tille

hat der CK sich nicht mit entblößtem Hintern auf so einem großen Platz die Schuhe zugebunden ?  :Big Grin: 

Edit: auch wenn nicht das der Grund wegen Kanada war...is trotzdem geil xD
Edit²: war in Australien....für die die es nicht wussten ^^ (war sicher nicht der Einzige der es nicht wusste) LINK

----------


## DasMatti

Habs auch nicht gewusst...jetzt wird aber eingiges klar  :Big Grin:

----------


## UrAnus

zu geil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

blöde frage,aber bin ich der einzige,der die strecke in bromont komplett schei++e findet?

zb. für die damen bis auf die startgerade ein komplett dummer kurs wo eig. nix zum springehn is für die TOP(!)damen der elite!

freecaster.com/1000006_1005603

lg

----------


## Eisbär

> blöde frage,aber bin ich der einzige,der die strecke in bromont komplett schei++e findet?
> 
> zb. für die damen bis auf die startgerade ein komplett dummer kurs wo eig. nix zum springehn is für die TOP(!)damen der elite!
> 
> freecaster.com/1000006_1005603
> 
> lg


ICH sag mal ja, in Elite men finale sind die Männer auch nichts gesprungen, ich glaube weil die strecke so nass war.

----------


## pagey

freecaster schaun und selber fahren is hoid a unterschied...kann ma nur die mädls fragen wies die strecke gfunden haben !

----------


## pAz

> freecaster schaun und selber fahren is hoid a unterschied...


des is mir scho klor,nur macht des wenn ma zusieht großteils den eindruck als wär die strecke ned sehr lustig zum fahren.

da gabs einfach schon einige die einfach flowiger zum fahren waren..

lg

----------


## Bine

die, die vor ort waren sagten auch, dass die strecke voll tief war und nur noch gatsch! zum beispiel konnte man die baumstämme kaum gscheit fahren! zum teil ist man in die kurven bis zur hälfte vom vorderradl eingesunken! dehlab hat das ganze wahrscheinlich auch etwas unspektakulär ausgesehen, wobei ich persönlich es schon sehr spannend fand!
gegen das wetter kann man halt nichts machen...aber das allgemeine problem beim WC ist halt auch, dass die strecken zum teil erst zwei wochen vorher gebaut weren und somit kann sich das ganze ned wirklich richtig setzen und hart werden!

----------


## pAz

einfach geil was der mit dem M6 macht  :Big Grin: 
freecaster.com/1000006_1005456

----------


## Marvin Tille

das mache ich nicht mal mit meinem HT  :Redface:   CK is echt cool  :Cool:

----------


## pagey

doch kein zufall dass trek jetz ein ziemlich fesches neues DH radl hat -> www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...t-1231795.html

----------


## klamsi

hm....also doch "Monster Trek Team"  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

jetzt wissma wo da hill hingeht  :Wink: 

edit: zu langsam

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

So nach eingehendem videostudium bin ich zu folgendem Schluss gekommen:

Rachel Atherton bommst neuerdings mit Sam Hill!!! :EEK!:   :Strawberry:   :Yay:  , sie wollt sich beim Crankworks DH schon direkt nach dem podium ausziehen für ihn:

Beweis: letzte sekunde video:
www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/catego...t-1231820.html

Und noch was: Was sagt der Hill über den G Atherton??? Habs nicht verstanden, weil der Hill so ein schönes deutliches Englisch spricht.... wär aber wirklich interessant (auch im obigen video)

----------


## dh-noob

> Was sagt der Hill über den G Atherton???


Hill: "bla bla bla (nicht ganz verständlich  :Big Grin:  ) er will ihn einfach nur schlagen und es ist ihm egal was er labert."

----------


## Bruchpilot

Anscheinend dürft da Atherton irgendeine Meldung geschoben haben,

dem Hill is wurscht was er sagt, der heizt ihn damit nur an noch mehr gas zu geben. 

Mal grob perhaps übersetzt.

Meiner Meinung nach is der Atherton Geetschiweetschi sowieso da größte unsympatlher

----------


## visby

> Meiner Meinung nach is der Atherton Geetschiweetschi sowieso da größte unsympatlher

 live ist er noch schlimmer;-)

----------


## DasMatti

Hei, hab gestern irgenwie so ne Scheiße gehört, das ichs selbst eig gar nich glauben kann, aber das hier ist ja der GERÜCHTE Thread, deshalb frag ich einfach mal blöd nach, kann mir die Antwort aber schon fast selbst geben.

Stimmt es das Intense bald aufhören soll den VPX-Hinterbau zu baun?
N Radlhändler in München hat gemeint, das nach dem M6 nächstes Jahr ungefähr kein Vpp/vpx hinterbau mehr gefertigt werden soll.

Kann doch eig gar nicht sein, nachdem ja über ne neuauflage von nem M3 nachgedacht wurde, oder?

ride on
matti

----------


## visby

imho wird die m6 noch ein paar jahren bleiben, dann wird ma sehen mit welchem hype die hersteller kommen...

das ablösen von VPP seh ich aber absurd, da das system super erfolgreich und sehr gut verkäuflich ist

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

DW-Links gibts ab 2010 auf INTENSE!!!!


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MS- Racing

> Hei, hab gestern irgenwie so ne Scheiße gehört, das ichs selbst eig gar nich glauben kann, aber das hier ist ja der GERÜCHTE Thread, deshalb frag ich einfach mal blöd nach, kann mir die Antwort aber schon fast selbst geben.
> 
> Stimmt es das Intense bald aufhören soll den VPX-Hinterbau zu baun?
> N Radlhändler in München hat gemeint, das nach dem M6 nächstes Jahr ungefähr kein Vpp/vpx hinterbau mehr gefertigt werden soll.
> 
> Kann doch eig gar nicht sein, nachdem ja über ne neuauflage von nem M3 nachgedacht wurde, oder?
> 
> ride on
> matti


auweh auweh.... was die Leute so erzählen.... Intense kommt wie SC mit dem neuen verbesserten VPP... auf der Eurobike am neuen Trazer zu sehen

P.S.: kommt beim M6 noch nicht zum Einsatz!

----------


## DasMatti

Puhh...da bin ich ja beruhigt.
Wie gesagt mir wars ja eigentlich schon klar, wollts nur bestätigt haben.
Warsch hat der Händler das mit IH verwechselt.

Jdf hab ich jetzt dann doch noch die Chance mir n neues M6 zu kaufen  :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## smoe

der mister ms-racing versteht kan spass he..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DasMatti

Hab was neues gfunden, allerdings hats nicht so viel mit Pros zu tun, allerdings ist es ein Gerücht:

Öhlins steigt evtl in Bikesektor ein.

www.dirtmag.co.uk/images/uplo...2_P1100372.JPG

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Gibts schon Gerüchte was Mick Hannah nächste Saison treibt?
> Fährt der wieder?


Fahren will er wieder. Sagt er hier www.pinnedmtb.com/mick_hannah_interview08.htm

Bin gespannt wie sein Comeback wird und ob Tracey auch wieder fährt.

----------


## Cru Jones

Shaun Palmer 2009 auf santa Cruz? Littermag.com: 


> Also, Sven rode/shot with the Syndicate the other day. They were testing something, but I totally forget what it was. I do remember that Palmer was riding DH with them and I saw the photos.

----------


## Thomas

> Shaun Palmer 2009 auf santa Cruz? Littermag.com:


ja steht auch schon was in einem thread auf ridemonkey (ich glaube im interbike thread wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht). Will scheinbar naechstes jahr ein oder zwei worldcups fahren und "bekommt" scheinbar ein rad von santa cruz gestellt.

Thomas

----------


## klamsi

> ja steht auch schon was in einem thread auf ridemonkey (ich glaube im interbike thread wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht). Will scheinbar naechstes jahr ein oder zwei worldcups fahren und "bekommt" scheinbar ein rad von santa cruz gestellt.
> 
> Thomas


klingt cool....jetzt muass nur no a vouilloz auch wieder a paar wc´s fahrn und sie kunten a oldie´s class einführen  :Cool:

----------


## Cru Jones

Bei Shaun Palmer ist wohl mehr als "nur" ein Rad nötig... Ich hoffe mal, sein Comeback ist ähnlich erfolgreich wie im Boarder-X.

----------


## Thomas

> Bei Shaun Palmer ist wohl mehr als "nur" ein Rad nötig... Ich hoffe mal, sein Comeback ist ähnlich erfolgreich wie im Boarder-X.


 :Smile: , habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber ein gewisser ehemaliger mechaniker (die "insider" wissen wen ich meine) von Brian Lopes hat da sehr vehement dagegen argumentiert im thread...

Thomas

----------


## Cru Jones

Wechselt der Monk zum Syndicate oder wie? Bei GT hat er ja keine Fahrer mehr...

----------


## Thomas

> Wechselt der Monk zum Syndicate oder wie? Bei GT hat er ja keine Fahrer mehr...


hmm weiss ich nicht, habe stikman gemeint...war monk dieses jahr noch mechaniker bei gt? war februar in hesperia (wo monk wohnt) und da hat ein bekannter von ihm gemeint er setzt die 08er saison aus...

Thomas

----------


## Cru Jones

Also bei einem Worldcup dieses Jahr war der Monk im GT-Zelt zu sehen, weiss nicht, ob bei allen.
Wenn Palmer wirklich nur für ein Bike zu haben war, werden sich ja wohl alle anderen in den A.... beissen, dass sie ihm nicht das Bike gegeben haben.

----------


## Biker753

beaumont fährt doch 2009 für gt, dann hat a also an fahrer der monk

----------


## 4x_racer

Hatt den wer ne Ahnung was mit den Iron Horse Bikes passierte vom Team Monster Energy ?

Weil da gibs so einen Typen von Mtb-News der meint er hatt sie alle ?

fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view...comment-143284

fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/212908

----------


## smoe

is echt.. der typ war mal am semmering!!

----------


## pAz

kann scho was des radl  :Wink: für die dies übersehen haben:mick hannah ist zurück und zwar auf mongoose:www.pinkbike.com/news/mick-ha...oose-2008.htmlhoffe die tracy schaffts auch ein neues team zu finden!lg

----------


## Mäss

wie groß schaut der mick bitte aus auf dem foto!

ja die tracey hat in ihrem statement zur 2008er saison ja gsagt das sie 2009 hoffentlich wieder das geld hat das sie mitfahren kann!

----------


## Vuntzam

> Hatt den wer ne Ahnung was mit den Iron Horse Bikes passierte vom Team Monster Energy ?
> 
> Weil da gibs so einen Typen von Mtb-News der meint er hatt sie alle ?
> 
> fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view...comment-143284
> 
> fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/212908


i hab eins von die honda RN1 ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

würd mich aber echt interessiern ob er die gschenkt bekommen hat oder ob er sie denen abgekauft hat.....

----------


## 4x_racer

> würd mich aber echt interessiern ob er die gschenkt bekommen hat oder ob er sie denen abgekauft hat.....



laut seiner ausage hat er die gekauft!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Is eh ein Österreicher. Fährt auch Rennen.

Sind sehr schön lackiert die Iron hörse!
Ex Hill Bikes eben.

----------


## Saber Rider

Neues GT Team wurde jetzt vorgestellt. 
Einige unbekannte Namen dabei, aber auch bekannte wie Marc Beaumont, Roger Rinderknecht oder Cam McCauls Bruder Tyler.

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234119.html

----------


## pippo999

Trek hat sich anscheinend Justin Leov und in Andrew Neethling geschnappt!   www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-wo...team-2008.html

----------


## 4x_racer

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234123.html

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234121.html

----------


## noox

Gravity News:
www.bikesportnews.de/news/peo...d-buendig.html

----------


## Aca

lese gerade bei den traildevils.ch...das dass iXS sports division team aufgelöst wird...

Text aus traildevils.ch:




> Ende für das Downhill-Team von iXS sports division
> Grosses Schweizer Downhillteam wird aufgelöst
> 
> Der Schweizer Downhillsport wird im kommenden Jahr um ein grosses Rennteam ärmer sein. Das Team «iXS sports division» mit Schweizermeister Nick Beer wird aufgelöst und in der Saison 2009 nach fünf Jahren nicht mehr weitergeführt. Der Sponsor Intercycle wird sich künftig auf das Sponsoring von Einzelfahrern und auf das Sponsoring der Rennserien konzentrieren.

----------


## visby

na ja...

----------


## Sanchez

schad...
neue boxxer schaut in action aber gar ned schlecht aus...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Was fahrt denn der Lopes da für a radl: schaut net nach Ibis bzw einer Tranny :Cool:   aus......

www.sicklines.com/gallery/sho...php/photo/9789

Net dass es wichtig wär....

----------


## smoe

is sein ibis carbon hardtail glaub ich..

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Was fahrt denn der Lopes da für a radl: schaut net nach Ibis bzw einer Tranny  aus......
> 
> www.sicklines.com/gallery/sho...php/photo/9789
> 
> Net dass es wichtig wär....


mMn ein Ibis-Bike.
Wennst schaust rechts oberhalb des "bikeco.com"-Logo am Unterrohr sieht man (zwar nicht gut) die "IBIS"-Schrift.
Außerdem sieht es aus wie ein Ibis-Bike, wenn man die Rahmenkonstruktion am Tretlager bzw das Sitzrohr (mit den unterschiedlichen Dicken) betrachtet.
Zum Vergleich www.ibiscycles.com/mountain/tranny/

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

ok-ok-
ich kenn die Ibis-bikes net- aber wenn man die sitz- und kettenstreben anschaut war ich zuerst der meinung dass das kein carbonbike sein kann...

----------


## pagey

jo is eh sein normales ibis.. wenn man dabei noch von normal sprechen kann denn das ding schaut scho recht beeidnruckend aus in echt (gfallen tuts ma aber ned weils zu massiv ausschaut)

----------


## Aca

Team Maxxis...nicht mehr auf IH unterwegs...jetzt Rocky Mountain...

>>Klick hier<<

----------


## pagey

mein beileid  :Wink:

----------


## Aca

> mein beileid


 :Big Grin:  das war auch mein gedanke wo ich es gelesen hab... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klamsi

"Nathan Rennie is no longer a member of the Santa Cruz Syndicate."

www.farkin.net/forums/showthread.php?t=151317

----------


## Cru Jones

Hmm das habe ich fast befürchtet... hoffentlich kommt der in einem coolen Team unter.

----------


## klamsi

ja...die spekulationen haben ja schon begonnen  :Smile: 

Yeti, banshee, ironhorse.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## pagey

na da gibts aber paar hochkarätige "teamlose" momentan ....    rennie, kintner, atkinson, fairclough (?)

----------


## klamsi

> na da gibts aber paar hochkarätige "teamlose" momentan ....    rennie, kintner, atkinson, fairclough (?)


warum sollt da fairclough teamlos sein ? is a nimma beim monster team dabei ?

----------


## pagey

na keine ahnung...deswegen ja des fragezeichen...aber wahrscheinlich hast eh recht und des bleibt wies war .. dachte die machen gleich dicht ohne hill... rennie wär ja ein guter ersatz  :Wink:

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich habe das immer so gelesen, dass das Monster Energy-Team bestehen bleibt, einfach mit Specialized statt Ironhorse? Ironhorse soll ja beinahe bankrott sein, würde mich wundern, wenn die sich Rennie leisten können.

----------


## pagey

wuahh wie krass isn das foto bitte ?

----------


## klamsi

> Ich habe das immer so gelesen, dass das Monster Energy-Team bestehen bleibt, einfach mit Specialized statt Ironhorse? Ironhorse soll ja beinahe bankrott sein, würde mich wundern, wenn die sich Rennie leisten können.


so hab ich das auch verstanden....aber ironhorse bankrott? habens im hill sofü zahlt  :Embarrassment: 

des photo is genial !

----------


## Cru Jones

> so hab ich das auch verstanden....aber ironhorse bankrott? habens im hill sofü zahlt


Ne, da liefen offenbar ganz andere Dinge schief...Dsa Sunday war offenbar eines der wenigen gewinnbringenden Modelle, aber hauptsächlich belieferte Ironhorse riesige Sportketten und machte sich dort im Preiskampf kaputt.

----------


## fipu

> wuahh wie krass isn das foto bitte ?


 
Erinnert mich an das => i225.photobucket.com/albums/d..._Stone_600.jpg (Sorry, fand es nicht anders als so im I-Net)

----------


## Bruchpilot

Und hier in Motion

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYytyij1wII

Is schon was geiles so ein richtiger Scrub! :EEK!: 

Ich hab mir auch eingebildet irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass auch Fairclough bei Specialized ist.

----------


## smoe

ich denk der fairclough bleibt bei IH.. wenn man sich die IH website anschaunt, die neue, sind nur bilder vom fairclough und keine mehr vom hill.. so als würd er weiter werbung machen!

----------


## klamsi

vieleicht verträgt sichs marketingtechnisch auch nicht das vom hill schon bilder mitm demo gibt....bzw. der ja mehr oder weniger den abgang schon bekannt gegeben hat....?

----------


## Biker753

> vieleicht verträgt sichs marketingtechnisch auch nicht das vom hill schon bilder mitm demo gibt....bzw. der ja mehr oder weniger den abgang schon bekannt gegeben hat....?



vl steht das auch ganz einfach im vertrag das IH den hill nach der kündignung nicht mehr als werbefigur nehmen draf?? :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> vl steht das auch ganz einfach im vertrag das IH den hill nach der kündignung nicht mehr als werbefigur nehmen draf??


naja auf der hp is a eh nu vertreten...also im prinzip genauso wurscht wie ob a jetzt a umbauts demo7 oder 8 fährt  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DasMatti

Also hab mir grad farkin.net die Gründe für die Beendigung des Vertrags angesehen. Die sind ja eigentlich schon nachvollziehbar, obwohl ich den Rennie nicht so eingeschätzt hät. Finds schade das er gehen muss - fand das Team eigentlich so perfekt aufgestellt. Rennie hatte dieses Jahr halt irgendwie auch nicht so die großen Erfolge, dachte aber das er das nächstes Jahr auf SC ändert.
Bin jetzt gespannt auf was er als nächstes unterwegs sein wird. Hoffentlich was genau so gutes!

----------


## pAz

auch wenn i ned alles versteh, kleines interview vom hill über die vergangene saison: www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006448

----------


## Pinzgauner

> wuahh wie krass isn das foto bitte ?

 
Hab mir gerade das Bild angeguckt und für eine Sekunde gedacht der Noox macht Werbung am Cover des Dirt Magazin. LOL :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

das is eh das geilste was es gibt, so über nen Sprung oder co. rüber  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> auch wenn i ned alles versteh, kleines interview vom hill über die vergangene saison:
> www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006448


wens auf die musik verzichten würden (na ned die vom rennen) dann würd ma vl. auch mal was verstehen.... :Rolleyes:  

ja sprung is sehr fein....aber nur wann mas kan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Wie ich mir das video angesehen hab und der blenkinsop beim nudlkochen gezeigt wird hab ich mir gedacht:
> Man kann alles übertreiben, so genau will ichs auch nicht wissen - das nächste mal wird er gefilmt wenn er eine wurst legt


www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006439

Deine Befürchtungen sind wahr geworden 

Allerdings ein saufeines vid. vom Dual  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

bitteschön....jetzt kön ma uns alle a demo kaufen  :Smile:  (vl. mach ichs wirklich  :EEK!:  )

www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...00#post3109700


edit: irgendwie schauen beide ned recht happy aus  :Embarrassment: 

und auch nicht uninteressant: steve smith zu evil bikes => www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=212279

----------


## Brody

> bitteschön....jetzt kön ma uns alle a demo kaufen  (vl. mach ichs wirklich  )
> 
> www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...00#post3109700
> 
> 
> edit: irgendwie schauen beide ned recht happy aus 
> 
> und auch nicht uninteressant: steve smith zu evil bikes => www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=212279


schade, das die bikes net grün-schwarz geworden sind :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DasMatti

die evil bike schaun recht schön aus.
Was würdn die kosten? Weiß dajmd was?

ride on
matti

----------


## Marzoccher

also di monster energy team jerseys gfalln ma iwie nit besonders... sin irgendwie FUSSBALLTRIKOTS ?!?!?!?

P.S.: claudio caluoris team soll anscheinend nexte saison mit scott bikes unterwegs sein... mit im team: nick beer, nachdem es das IXS team nicht mehr gibt... --> www.bikesportnews.de/news/peo...d-buendig.html

----------


## pagey

> P.S.: claudio caluoris team soll anscheinend nexte saison mit scott bikes unterwegs sein... mit im team: nick beer, nachdem es das IXS team nicht mehr gibt... --> www.bikesportnews.de/news/peo...d-buendig.html


und cooler fiat 500 -> www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=714

----------


## Biker753

> also di monster energy team jerseys gfalln ma iwie nit besonders... sin irgendwie FUSSBALLTRIKOTS ?!?!?!?
> 
> [/url]



sind keine trikots sondern hemden meiner meinung nach!

----------


## Marzoccher

kann i so schlecht englisch oda steht da unterm bild vom brendan, dass ers trikot vorstellt... www.specialized.com/bc/SBCWha...005&language=D kann mir aber auch vorstelln dass des nur a hemd is... im material nach isses halt wie mein gfälschtes fußball trikot...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marzoccher

hab grad aufm ibc forum a bild vom richtigen trikot gfunden... www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=369280&page=2

----------


## klamsi

> hab grad aufm ibc forum a bild vom richtigen trikot gfunden... www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=369280&page=2


is anscheinend immer noch nicht das endgültige race kit....das soll erst in etwa einem monat fertig sein...aber die herrn brauchen ja übergangsweise was zum anziehen  :Wink:

----------


## mantra

Irgendwie schaut der Lenkwinkel auf dem IBC Bild komisch aus?!

----------


## Biker753

> hab grad aufm ibc forum a bild vom richtigen trikot gfunden... www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=369280&page=2


is auch "nur" ein bedrucktes tld trikot

----------


## Aca

> Irgendwie schaut der Lenkwinkel auf dem IBC Bild komisch aus?!


wieso meinst du? was kommt dir komisch vor? :Smile:

----------


## mantra

Schaut irgendwie steiler aus als auf anderen Demo Bildern?! Wäre ja aber recht sinnfrei, deshalb täusche ich mich da wahrscheinlich!

----------


## michlfeit

Hab grad gelesen das der Boris Tetzlaff heuer alle Weltcuprennen bestreiten soll....!?

----------


## geh hea

da boris is genau alle gefahren bis auf canberra und fort william  ....  
cheers

----------


## DasMatti

Weiß jemand was vom Foes WC team?
Hab anfang diesen Jahres mal mit nem Foestypen gelabert, und der meinte das sie für 09 eventuell n richtig hochkarätiges WC-Team aufstellen. Hab aber bis jetzt ncoh nicht davon gehört.

ride on
matti

----------


## 4x_racer

Wird ein Top Team werden...


"Alvarez ist mit im Team
Im Zuge eines Gesprächs mit Specializeds Marketing-Mann Sebastian Maag kam gerade ein weiterer Teamwechsel zu Tage: Rafael Alvarez de Lara Lucas, der amtierende 4Cross-Weltmeister und Gesamtsieger des UCI 4Cross Weltcups 2008, fährt 2009 ebenfalls für das mit Specialized Bikes ausgestattete Team Monster Energy."

----------


## pAz

an guten junior und a dame brauchns nu,dann gwinnens in jeder klasse...

----------


## Marvin Tille

man wird ja fast schon gezwungen sich nächstes Jahr nen Specialized zu kaufen.
Die haben mit Sicherheit gute Chancen viele gute Plätze zu machen.  :Way To Go:  
Nächste Session wird spannend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aca

Tracy Moseley signs for Trek

Hier die ganze Meldung...


dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234239.html

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Dass der Rennie weg von Santa ist, war ja teils schon bekannt.
Dass er im näxten Jahr für Morewood/BOS fährt ist nun auch sicher:

www.bikesportnews.de/news/peo...syndicate.html

----------


## klamsi

des mim morewood is angeblich noch a gerücht....mir is da yeti auch ein paar mal zu ohren gekommen....

aber wurscht...wäre beides fein

syndicate verliert damit aber eine persönlichkeit des dh-sports

----------


## 4x_racer

ja is schon fix das da rennie weg is 





> _Das Santa Cruz Syndicate Team teilte gestern mit, dass Natahn Rennie kommendes Jahr für ein anderes Team starten wird und bedankt sich in folgender Pressemitteilung für die vergangenen fünf Jahre:_
> 
> The Santa Cruz Syndicate would like to announce the departure of Nathan Rennie from the squad as he looks to competing in 2009 with a new team (to be announced soon), and express our gratitude for the five years he raced for us from 2004 through 2008.
> 
> His three year contract with Santa Cruz was up and he has explored other options moving forward in his career and has chosen to race for another team. His big presence and sense of humor will be sorely missed as well as his powerhouse performances on the racetrack. We wish him well on his new team and will continue to be proud of him and his efforts.
> 
> Through the five years on the Syndicate Rennie has been the foundation of the squad. He brought so much laughter and story telling to the group along with many crazy beard configurations and horrifying haircuts for our entertainment. I don’t know how Josh Bryceland will be able to fill in, he barely has a whisker! Seriously though, Rennie climbed the podium 40 times in the five years for us, was twice Australian National Champion and earned a bronze medal at the 2006 World Championships and helped the Syndicate earn the #1 UCI Downhill Team Championship in 2008 while wearing the Syndicate colors.
> 
> *Rob Roskopp* remarks about Rennie, “_An incredible rider, comedian, good friend and all around great man…. Rennie will be greatly missed. We wish him all the best moving forward_”
> ...

----------


## Aca

jetzt ist es "offiziell" wo der rennie hinkommt... :Smile: 

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234348.html

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> jetzt ist es "offiziell" wo der rennie hinkommt...
> 
> dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234348.html


Jetzt wär es noch interessant zu wissen ob der Rennie Blackbox Teamrider bleibt oder net....

----------


## DirtMerchant

sagts a mal a blöde Frage:
Was ist eigentlich dieses Blackbox genau?
a geheime Weiterentwicklung von RockShox?  :Confused:

----------


## DasMatti

das sind die rockshox prototypen

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> das sind die rockshox prototypen

 genau genommen SRAM prototypen (auch Avid, Truvativ usw)

----------


## Vuntzam

heißt des blackbox nicht das diese produkte von den factory racern bei rennen verwendet werden, weil bei der team und boxxer steht das ja bei der produktbeschreibung oder so dabei und die ist ja deshalb auch kein prototyp weil sonst könnte man sie ja nicht kaufen!

edit: www.sram.com/de/rockshox/downhill/index.php# einfach hier mit dem courser übers blackbox symbol unten in der mitte fahren und dan steht was es genau bedeutet!

----------


## Brody

> heißt des blackbox nicht das diese produkte von den factory racern bei rennen verwendet werden, weil bei der team und boxxer steht das ja bei der produktbeschreibung oder so dabei und die ist ja deshalb auch kein prototyp weil sonst könnte man sie ja nicht kaufen!
> 
> edit: www.sram.com/de/rockshox/downhill/index.php# einfach hier mit dem courser übers blackbox symbol unten in der mitte fahren und dan steht was es genau bedeutet!



ja das bedeutet es. aber wer in dem blackbox programm von sram drin ist, wird halt in die produktentwicklung miteinbezogen und bekommt halt prototypen und nächstjährige modell von sram, im vergleich zu anderen fahren die sich halt mit "nahezu" serienmäßigen sachen rumschlagen müssen.

----------


## 4x_racer

> ja das bedeutet es. aber wer in dem blackbox programm von sram drin ist, wird halt in die produktentwicklung miteinbezogen und bekommt halt prototypen und nächstjährige modell von sram, im vergleich zu anderen fahren die sich halt mit "nahezu" serienmäßigen sachen rumschlagen müssen.


"blackbox is ja die ideenfabrik von sram. unter dem namen blackbox laufen vorserienteile die von teamfahrern auf alles mögliche getestet werden."

----------


## pagey

> jetzt ist es "offiziell" wo der rennie hinkommt...
> 
> dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234348.html


coole sache.. aber krass das dafür der polc durch die finger schaun muss ...

----------


## Umar

der wird schon was haben... denk ich mal.

----------


## klamsi

Mick Hannah zu GT statt zu Mongoose ?  dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234397.html

----------


## Marvin Tille

Kenne mich damit zwar gar nicht aus, aber gehören die nicht eh zusammen ? Also GT und Mongoose  :Confused:

----------


## klamsi

uiuiui => www.pinkbike.com/news/rachel-...jury-2009.html

----------


## Vuntzam

> uiuiui => www.pinkbike.com/news/rachel-...jury-2009.html


gibts jetzt schon bike paparazzis das so ein foto entsteht :Confused: 
hoffentlich is nix gröberes passiert!

----------


## klamsi

> gibts jetzt schon bike paparazzis das so ein foto entsteht
> hoffentlich is nix gröberes passiert!


Schätz mal der typ war mit ihnen unterwegs...Sven Martin war ja glaub ich bis vor ein paar Jahren selbst am Bike ned so schlecht drauf...

----------


## Sethimus

> Bicyclist injured in accident
> 
> A 21-year-old woman was flown to an out-of-county trauma center after being hit by a pickup while riding her bicycle around noon Sunday, according to the California Highway Patrol. She was not wearing a helmet.
> 
> The woman, visiting from Britain, was biking northbound in the southbound lanes of Amesti Road just south of Browns Valley Road. She was riding with friends when she was hit, CHP officer A. Voorhees said.
> 
> "The exact cause of the crash is under investigation but basically she was on the wrong side of the road," Voorhees said. "She was with a group of riders and was the first to leave the closure at Amesti, came around the curve and drifted into the opposing lane."
> 
> The woman crashed into the windshield on the passenger side and suffered a dislocated shoulder as well as some cuts to her face, according to CalFire Capt. Tony Arnold.
> ...


ohne helm und auf der falschen seite...

----------


## Pinzgauner

> ohne helm und auf der falschen seite...


Hatte wohl mit der englischen Linksfahrordnung zu kämpfen!

Rennradfahren ist meiner Meinung nach um nichts ungefährlicher als DH. Vor alllem in Gegenden wo man ständig auf vielbefahrenen Straßen unterwegs sein muss!

----------


## grisch

armes mädel!
tja, drum bringt mich auch niemlas wer auf ein rennrad! ich hasse jeden meter, denn ich auf einer öffentlichen landstrasse am bike fahren muss;

----------


## klamsi

hm...eine gewisse Berichterstattung is ja schön und gut, aber man kans auch übertreiben oder?!?

www.mtbcut.tv/blog_moredetails.php?ID=367

----------


## pAz

kompletter schwachsinn.wieso lässt ma sich filmen wenn ma mit halb offenem gsicht am tisch liegt?rald und auto schaun auch sehr übel aus...

----------


## noox

Die lebt davon, dass sie in den Medien ist. So schlimm find ich's jetzt auch nicht. Nur weil's am Mädel ist? Wenn ich da an Mud Cows denke, oder an die alten Crusty Videos, wo's direkt vor Ort mit Nadel und Faden Cuts vor laufender Kamera nähen...

----------


## grisch

zach drauf, ist sie auf jeden fall; wieder mal muss ich feststellen, dass ich den britischen akzent überhaupt nicht verkrafte, hasse das! aber das tut da eh nichts zu sache!

----------


## noox

Der Slang ist wirklich zach. 

Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich die Salzburger-Hochdeutsch-Mädels und manche tiefe Oberösterreicherinnen auch net derpack.

----------


## DirtMerchant

"... I never ride a road bike again!"

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

----------


## noox

Rennrad fahren könnt ich ma schon vorstellen. Für effizientes Training musst dir so was in die Richtung suchen. Nur ohne Helm ist's dämlich. Und das Problem ist halt wirklich, dass man da häufig in den Boden statt nach vorne schaut...

----------


## grisch

> Rennrad fahren könnt ich ma schon vorstellen. Für effizientes Training musst dir so was in die Richtung suchen. Nur ohne Helm ist's dämlich. Und das Problem ist halt wirklich, dass man da häufig in den Boden statt nach vorne schaut...


also für mich sind "öffentliche" strassen immer mit stress verbunden; machnmal lässt es sich ja auch mit dem mountainbike nicht vermeiden, dass man paar meter auf der strasse fahren muss; da hab ich einfach immer ein ungutes und unsicheres gefühl bei der sache; teilweise rauschen die autos mit einem halben meter abstand vorbei, man muss immer voll konzentriert sein, dass man nicht ausschwenkt, könnt ja gerade ein auto mit zu wenig abstand hinter oder neben einem sein, bemerken tut man die pkw's von hinten auch immer sehr spät .....

also ich fühl mich da einfach nicht wohl, egal mit welchem bike

aber genug vom OT

----------


## Vuntzam

also mich schockierts ja immer wie schnell die bei straßenrennen von bergen runterfahrn! könnt ich glaub ich nicht mit so dünnen reifen wenn man bedenk auf welch schlechten straßen sie da oft unterwegs sind!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Laut Pinkbike ist die Rachel ohne Helm auf der falschen Seiter unterwegs gewesen hat ACDC gehört und war "unaufmerksam". Die hängt wohl nicht am Legen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sethimus

> Laut Pinkbike ist die Rachel ohne Helm auf der falschen Seiter unterwegs gewesen hat ACDC gehört und war "unaufmerksam". Die hängt wohl nicht am Legen


fuer ne abschliessende beurteilung sollte ich jetzt aber noch wissen wasses an dem tag zum fruehstueck gab und wie der wind zum unfallzeitpunkt stand...

meine fresse, muss jedes detail wiedergekaeut werden?

----------


## Pinzgauner

> fuer ne abschliessende beurteilung sollte ich jetzt aber noch wissen wasses an dem tag zum fruehstueck gab und wie der wind zum unfallzeitpunkt stand...
> 
> meine fresse, muss jedes detail wiedergekaeut werden?


Was genau stört dich daran?

----------


## smoe

lass ihn.. er muss überall sein unmut dazuschreiben.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sethimus

> lass ihn.. er muss überall sein unmut dazuschreiben..

 deine obligatorische schlechte bewertung fehlt noch...

----------


## Pinzgauner

> fuer ne abschliessende beurteilung sollte ich jetzt aber noch wissen wasses an dem tag zum fruehstueck gab und wie der wind zum unfallzeitpunkt stand...
> 
> meine fresse, muss jedes detail wiedergekaeut werden?


Da du mir keine Antwort gibst frag ich nochmal nach. Warum pisst du eigentlich mir ans Bein wenn du selber fast genau das Gleiche postest? Siehe Post 133: 


> ohne helm und auf der falschen seite...


Edit: typo

----------


## st´ip

mal was anderes: nettes neues syndicate bike!

www.littermag.com/2009/wp-con...-v10-frame.jpg

----------


## klamsi

jo sehr hass  :Smile: 

aber des neiche vom steve smith is a ned ohne...a wengal mehr Details waren nu interessant, aber das kommt ja noch  :Smile:  => www.littermag.com/2009/protot...mountain-bike/

----------


## pAz

oida des V10 is fein,leck  :Eek:

----------


## Mexx

> oida des V10 is fein,leck


Da kann i mi nur anhängen.
Schaut echt fein aus das V10.
Wobei mir das Evil auch sehr gut gefällt.

greetz

----------


## gstoned

fand das design vom alten syndicate team hübscher.
ciao, stefan

----------


## st´ip

i find a dass des evil sehr geil ausschaut. wann des dann auch noch was kann...sehr fein!

trotzdem des design (lack) vom santa is das geilste!!!

----------


## fipu

Das Evil schaut nem Sunn Radical schon sehr änlich.

----------


## grisch

> Das Evil schaut nem Sunn Radical schon sehr änlich.


pfui, sunn radical  :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Biker753

Santa aufgebaut www.pinkbike.com/photo/2919483/

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Santa aufgebaut www.pinkbike.com/photo/2919483/


Nur mehr geil!

----------


## MR.A

bei den Athertons  :Big Grin:   de.youtube.com/watch?v=kKfaU4cyCP8

----------


## Vuntzam

kan helm auf beim fahren die jugend von heute! :EEK!:  tztztz :Twisted:

----------


## smoe

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234495.html

www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=214957

polska racing team  :Big Grin: 

bike is sehr hübsch, und mitm neil donoghue (unter anderem) auch sehr gut besetzt.. wow

----------


## klamsi

> dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/p...t-1234495.html
> 
> www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=214957
> 
> polska racing team 
> 
> bike is sehr hübsch, und mitm neil donoghue (unter anderem) auch sehr gut besetzt.. wow


Find das Bike an sich ja selten hässlich  :Embarrassment: , aber Zumbi hat dafür a paar super features und einen sehr freundlichen Kontakt!

Bin schon gespannt wie die dieses Saison abschneiden werden  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

bringt a bissl farbe rein das team  :Wink: 

des 4x teambike von denen schaut fein aus...allerdings scheint der rahmen 2,5kg zu haben... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MS- Racing

Mal ein paar News abseits der Rennstrecke: wie sicher schon irgendwo (wie auf dirtmag.co.uk) zu lesen war haben Chris Kovarik und die Claire Buchar in Australien geheiratet. Jetzt haben beide nicht nur den selben Familiennamen, sondern auch die selben Initialen... weiß nicht genau, ob es im Worldcup es so etwas schon mal gab, aber jetzt sind sie ganz klar das schnellste Ehepaar der Welt- coole Sache.
Fotos wurden auf dirtmag.co.uk und auch auf dem facebook account (echt sehenswert, das es wirklich ein Bild von der Hochzeit zeichnet) von der Kathy Sessler veröffentlicht- was man so auf den Fotos sieht, war die Hochzeit so richtig cool und gechillt: Zeremonie im kleinen Rahmen am Strand... die Kathy hat gestern gemeint, dass sich der Chris für die Claire voll in Zeug gehauen hat...

photos: Kathy Sessler

----------


## pAz

auch wenn ers schon weiß,wird dem brody nicht gefallen,dass er kovarik nun teilen muss  :Cool:

----------


## Marvin Tille

:Cool:  Glückwunsch.
Das "C.Kovarik(+Brody) Racing-Team"  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

Hat des scho wer gepostet?

2009 Maxxis-Rocky Mountain Team Roster


DH: 
Sabrina Jonnier –FRA
Luke Strobel – USA
Cameron Cole - NZ

XC: 
Geoff Kabush - CAN
Marie-Hélène Prémont – CAN
Lea Davison - USA
Raphael Gagné – CAN

Team Manager: Gary Wolff – GBR
Team Mechanic: Adam McGrath – USA

Link: www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-m...team-2009.html

----------


## Sethimus

was issen eigentlich bei ms intense los? erst verkuendet anneke beerten dass sie raus ist und nun wird lehikonnen mit evil in verbindung gebracht? irgendjemand insider wissen?

----------


## Aca

jop...was mit matti wird k.A. mal sehen... :Smile: 

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/n...t-1234606.html

----------


## MS- Racing

> was issen eigentlich bei ms intense los? erst verkuendet anneke beerten dass sie raus ist und nun wird lehikonnen mit evil in verbindung gebracht? irgendjemand insider wissen?


ja ich weiß was....

----------


## Cru Jones

Der Lupo hat hier im Board ja zumindest schon sehr früh begeistert von dem Evil berichtet...

----------


## MS- Racing

> Der Lupo hat hier im Board ja zumindest schon sehr früh begeistert von dem Evil berichtet...


hab ich? kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern....

----------


## Aca

> ja ich weiß was....


und das wäre...? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sethimus

jo, fuetter die hungrige inet gemeinde...

----------


## MS- Racing

> und das wäre...?

 eine offizielle PR wird bald veröffentlicht.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Anscheinend hat MS auch nicht mehr den Import von Intense.

Also wird MS mit Intense (oder umgekehrt) nicht mehr viel am hut haben.

Was ist MS ohne Intense? MMn eher wenig... (gelinde ausgedrückt :Rolleyes: )

----------


## pagey

also i find MS wichtiger als intense ... hauptsach die habn a team...auf welchem radl is ja eingentlich wuascht.... solangs ka rockymountain oder sowas is hahhaha

----------


## klamsi

Is ja lustig was ma da in diversen Foren für gschichtln über MS, Evil und Intense liest  :Smile: 

Neueste Meldung: Jill Kintner on Intense  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

> Is ja lustig was ma da in diversen Foren für gschichtln über MS, Evil und Intense liest 
> 
> Neueste Meldung: Jill Kintner on Intense


nsmb.com/page/s/2872/sram-gravity-roster/ 

kommt von dieser liste...

----------


## Biker753

ui kintner und beerten auf intense

----------


## Sethimus

ms-racing definitiv nicht mehr:

https://www.downhill-board.com/50225...uper-sale.html

----------


## klamsi

> ui kintner und beerten auf intense


Hm, Beerten anscheinend nimma auf Intense aber vl. Evil  :Cool:

----------


## klamsi

Nice => EVIL and MS-Racing  :Smile:

----------


## Cru Jones

Fahrermässig hat das aber nicht mehr viel mit MS vom letzten Jahr zu tun, oder sind Mio und JD in der Mitteilung untergegangen?

----------


## noox

Ja, jetzt ist es offiziell: MS-Racing auf Evil Bikes

----------


## pagey

cooles lineup und stylishe pressemeldung  :Way To Go:

----------


## MS- Racing

> Fahrermässig hat das aber nicht mehr viel mit MS vom letzten Jahr zu tun, oder sind Mio und JD in der Mitteilung untergegangen?


MIo wird weiterhin auf Intense und für den Japanischen Vertrieb unterwegs sein und JD... ja der bekommt auch noch Bikes von Intense, hat aber wohl seine Gunst beim Jeff verspielt.

Wir denken dass das neue MS EVIL RACING TEAM mit all denn neuen Partnern und den Teamfahrern sehr gut aufgestellt ist und wir freuen uns auf die Zusammenarbeit mit allen Personen, die an diesem Programm beteiligt sind oder sein werden...

----------


## klamsi

> JD... ja der bekommt auch noch Bikes von Intense, hat aber wohl seine Gunst beim Jeff verspielt.


Kann i ma vorstellen, dat a kan mit solche Hosn auf dauer Unterstützen  :Tongue:

----------


## pagey

die drei wird ma schwer auseinader kennen mit ihren redbull helmen  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Gratulier euch, Max und Lupo! Unpackbar...da gibt´s ein, zwei coole neue Marken, die man im Auge haben sollte (Corsair ist auch echt interessant...) und 3 Wochen später ist MS voll dabei...

Habt´s in dem Fall auch etwas mit Import zu tun oder ist des jetzt zu früh für die Frage?

See you, Gö!

----------


## MS- Racing

Danke Gö. JA wir haben auch was mit dem Vertrieb zu tun... weitere Infos folgen.

----------


## klamsi

> Danke Gö. JA wir haben auch was mit dem Vertrieb zu tun... weitere Infos folgen.


Genial,vor allem auch bzgl. Vertrieb, und natürlich weils wirklich a super Team ist. Nur schade das keine Dame dabei ist !?  :Smile:

----------


## Sendo

> da gibt´s ein, zwei coole neue Marken


des wird wohl sehr wichtig sein! tja will mal hoffen das es nicht ernst gemeint war  :Wink: 
nix für ungut

----------


## 4x_racer

Ironhorse-Ende: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384007

----------


## DirtMerchant

Hmm Grisch jetzt wirds Zeit dass du dir noch a paar Ersatzteile besorgst  :Evil:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Hmm Grisch jetzt wirds Zeit dass du dir noch a paar Ersatzteile besorgst


Falls wer Hill`s WM Bike (mit Kratzer vom Sturz  :Twisted: ) haben will: bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...173431/cat/all

----------


## noox

Zu Ironhorse gibt's bei uns schon die Diskussion: 
https://www.downhill-board.com/50272...er-pleite.html

----------


## pagey

wie kommt der kärntner eigentlich an all die bikes von hill und co ?  milliardär oder hardcore fan-boy ?

----------


## 4x_racer

> wie kommt der kärntner eigentlich an all die bikes von hill und co ?  milliardär oder hardcore fan-boy ?


Gute konntakte zu ih(hat er bei mtb-news gesagt)

----------


## Bikefreak2312

Das Sam Hill Trikot schaut mir aber nicht so sehr original aus. Wie ich mich erinnern kann hatte Sam Hill einen großen goldenen Schriftzug am Rücken. Beim Bike muss es wohl stimmen, wenn am Tretlager der Name eingestanzt is.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Das Sam Hill Trikot schaut mir aber nicht so sehr original aus. Wie ich mich erinnern kann hatte Sam Hill einen großen goldenen Schriftzug am Rücken. Beim Bike muss es wohl stimmen, wenn am Tretlager der Name eingestanzt is.


Vl. ist das so wie bei den Fussballleiberl, und die Namen sind noch nicht raufgedruckt.

----------


## smoe

na oida.. 16,5 kg mit der austattung is aber eine ansage he! auch wenn ich so leichte radln net mag und sinnlosfind  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

> wie kommt der kärntner eigentlich an all die bikes von hill und co ?  milliardär oder hardcore fan-boy ?


irgend ne connection, auf mtb-news gibts da en recht langen thread zu, weil ihn einige des abzockens bezichtigt haben (so ala hill bike? fake!)

----------


## grisch

> irgend ne connection, auf mtb-news gibts da en recht langen thread zu, weil ihn einige des abzockens bezichtigt haben (so ala hill bike? fake!)


ich hatte mit dem typen auch schon mail kontakt; er hat nämlich auch die POLC bikes (tomac) verkauft; machte eigentlich einen vernünftigen eindruck auf mich; ein salzburger kollege hat ihm im herbst schon eines der sundays abgekauft, da hat soweit alles gepasst.

----------


## gstoned

wer den georg kennt, weiß das die bikes echt sind und warum bzw. wie er zu den bikes kommt. und wer ihn nicht kennt, ist selber schuld.  :Mr. Yellow: 
ciao, stefan

----------


## pagey

hab ja die richtigkeit nicht angezweifelt...da braucht ma nur zwei gesunde augen (vielleicht reicht auch eins) um zu sehen wessen bikes das waren  :Wink:  

hat mi einfach interessiert warum die eben grad in kärnten landen hehe

----------


## klamsi

> hat mi einfach interessiert warum die eben grad in kärnten landen hehe

 Die welt is a dorf  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

Nice: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384704

----------


## grisch

> wer den georg kennt, weiß das die bikes echt sind und warum bzw. wie er zu den bikes kommt. und wer ihn nicht kennt, ist selber schuld. 
> ciao, stefan


hat er noch paar sunday e-teile rumliegen?

----------


## Sethimus

tschugg auf ghost:

www.mtbfreeride.tv/riders-and...er-ghost-bikes

----------


## gstoned

keine ahnung. aber was genau würdest brauchen?ciao, stefan

----------


## grisch

> keine ahnung. aber was genau würdest brauchen?
> ciao, stefan


naja, vielleicht so kleingram der mal drauf gehen bzw. verschleissen kann:
achse, buchsen, dw link "teil" man weiß ja nicht, ob's jemals wieder eteile dafür geben wird  :Confused:

----------


## smoe

buchsen gibts bei skf,
distanzstückln dreht man sich oder kaufts im radlgschäft,
lager fürs sunday gibst bei enduroforkseals.com,
achsen kamma sich auch noch drehen lassen,
schrauben sind sowieso keine untypischen was ich mich erinnern kann

einzig die linkteile und bzw der rahmen selber wäre blöd. alles andere kamma sich so auch besorgen!

 :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> buchsen gibts bei skf,
> distanzstückln dreht man sich oder kaufts im radlgschäft,
> lager fürs sunday gibst bei enduroforkseals.com,
> achsen kamma sich auch noch drehen lassen,
> schrauben sind sowieso keine untypischen was ich mich erinnern kann
> 
> einzig die linkteile und bzw der rahmen selber wäre blöd. alles andere kamma sich so auch besorgen!


jo, danke. so ähnlich war mir das vorher schon auch klar  :Wink: 
nur gibt es in der nähe einen typen der passende teile lagernd hat, wär es sicherlich einfacher und schneller, darum die frage bezüglich georg.
reisst mir der rahmen wo ein bin ich sowieso screwed, leider.
dw link teile werden auch eine herausforderung werden zu besorgen!
naja, vielleicht geht mit ih ja irgendwie weiter, letz pray!

----------


## 4x_racer

Ich denke die meisten wissens schon, Palmer fährt 09 wieder MTB, auf der Interbike in Vegas hat er auf den Autogrammen schon schön mit "Shaun Palmer-Worldchamp09-" unterschrieben, glaub ihr, das der schon 40 Jährige(!!!) eine Schance gegen Hill und Co. hat und in Canberra gewinnen kann, er fährt jetzt für Santa Cruz Sindycat und macht einen sehr schnellen eindruck, was mein ihr ???

----------


## pagey

ich glaub ein top10 platz wär schon mehr als eine sensation..glaube aber nicht dass des geht bzw. kanns mir ned vorstellen .... 

glaub aber auch dass er eher wenig WC's fahren wird... maximal die kanadischen.

----------


## DasMatti

Ich denk jetzt auch mal das er nicht mehr so viel reißen wird. Er war ja mal erstklassig - aber das ist schon ne zeitlang her, und er ist scho ne weile ausm Trainig. Also das wird hart. Ich fänds aber auch nicht schilmm - mag den eh nicht so...

ride on

----------


## grisch

> Ich denk jetzt auch mal das er nicht mehr so viel reißen wird. Er war ja mal erstklassig - aber das ist schon ne zeitlang her, und er ist scho ne weile ausm Trainig. Also das wird hart. Ich fänds aber auch nicht schilmm - mag den eh nicht so...
> 
> ride on



ich fand "the palm" früher schon ziemlich cool, war halt eine schillernde figur der szene, snowboard wie auch downhill. solche persönlichkeiten fehlen dem derzeitigen dh-race-cirkus, für mich zumindest. 
was der 40ig jährige jetzt noch reissen kann, keine ahnung. wer weiß, wie gut er sich darauf vorbereitet hat. auf jeden fall hat er sicherlich den richtigen "killer instinkt" was racen angeht. bin gespannt, was von dem mythos noch übrig ist und wie er sich so präsentieren wird.

----------


## Biker753

> Ich denk jetzt auch mal das er nicht mehr so viel reißen wird. Er war ja mal erstklassig - aber das ist schon ne zeitlang her, und er ist scho ne weile ausm Trainig. Also das wird hart. Ich fänds aber auch nicht schilmm - mag den eh nicht so...
> 
> ride on



also an der fitness sollts eher ned scheitern, is ja fleißig boardercross wc gfahren heuer, ich denk mal der wird genug am radl gfahren sein, reißen wird er aber wohl eher nix ,aber es is cool the legend back on the bike zu sehn!!

----------


## Cru Jones

Bei Palmer kann man sich nie sicher sein... sein Boardercross-Comeback wurde ja auch belächelt, zumindest bis zu seinem ersten Rennen... Ich denke, wenn er ein Ziel erreichen will, dann trainiert er dafür härter als die meisten anderen.

----------


## pagey

> er fährt jetzt für Santa Cruz Sindycat und macht einen sehr schnellen eindruck, was mein ihr ???


ev. is das comeback ned ganz so gross: -> k.sessler interview -> www.dropmachine.com/Feature/t...view-a512.html

_The rumor is out: Palmer is back, and hes been seen on a Santa Cruz. How did that come about, and what can we expect to see? 

I wish it had panned out, but we needed the support of an outside sponsor to have that happen and we didn't get the sponsor. I think it could have been quite sensational to have him, and I know he would want to have raced his best, so I think we would have witnessed some great performances from him, but it wasn't to be._

----------


## Sethimus

Guido Tschugg ab sofort im MTB-Freeride.TV Team + Homestory

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Guido Tschugg ab sofort im MTB-Freeride.TV Team + Homestory


Das bekomme ich neuerdings von meinem Proxy in der Firma wenn ich auf eure Seite zugreifen möchte: 

_Die Seite "www.mtbfreeride.tv" kann nicht gezeigt werden, da die Seite als "Games" kategorisiert wurde._

Da seid ihr wohl auf irgend einem Index gelandet weil ich glaub nicht, dass meine Firma die Sperrliste selbst verwaltet. Hoffentlich passiert das nicht auch mit dem Forum :EEK!:

----------


## Sethimus

> Das bekomme ich neuerdings von meinem Proxy in der Firma wenn ich auf eure Seite zugreifen möchte: 
> 
> _Die Seite "www.mtbfreeride.tv" kann nicht gezeigt werden, da die Seite als "Games" kategorisiert wurde._
> 
> Da seid ihr wohl auf irgend einem Index gelandet weil ich glaub nicht, dass meine Firma die Sperrliste selbst verwaltet. Hoffentlich passiert das nicht auch mit dem Forum


weisst du was deine firma fuer einen filter einsetzt? und kommt das bei jedem aufruf oder nur bei welchen die eingebettete vimeo video files enthalten wie dieser jetzt?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Habs nochmals genauer getestet:

Auf www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv kann ich zugreifen. Auch das Vimeo Vid kann ich mir ansehen. Manche Links auf Artilel werden aber wieder gesprerrt. Z. B: www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...-glory-dh-2010

Vielleicht sucht der Filter nach bestimmten Begriffen?!?

----------


## Sethimus

> Habs nochmals genauer getestet:
> 
> Auf www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv kann ich zugreifen. Auch das Vimeo Vid kann ich mir ansehen. Manche Links auf Artilel werden aber wieder gesprerrt. Z. B: www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...-glory-dh-2010
> 
> Vielleicht sucht der Filter nach bestimmten Begriffen?!?


vermutlich, den genauen namen der filtersoftware hast du nicht? so kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen woran es liegen koennte

----------


## 4x_racer

Keine Ahnung was Graves uns da sagen will, aber vl. intressierts ja den eine oder anderen Fan: jaredgraves.net/cms/?q=node/126

----------


## pagey

kintner und auch auch beerten wieder auf intense -> sehr fesch (des radl mein ich) www.littermag.com/2009/2009-i...zer-vp-frames/

----------


## klamsi

Fesch, fesch, des Radl  :Wink:

----------


## Thomas

> Fesch, fesch, des Radl


sehr nett. turner wird heuer leider keine 4x full suspension rahmen produzieren, aber dieses ist eine interessante alternative. ich sehe schon, das wird mein fuenfter 4x full suspension rahmen  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------


## Marvin Tille

Das nenne ich mal einen würdigen Nachfolger vom Tazer VP  :Cool:

----------


## 4x_racer

Athertons 09 www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383674


Teamgwand: bähhhh  :Wink: 


YEIT Teamlackierung: fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/305160 falllineproductions.blogspot....teambikes.html

----------


## Brody

wenn wir schon wieder bei der mode sind...

neues crc gwand:www.chainreactioncycles.com/News.aspx?NewsID=494

----------


## pAz

commencal hui, yeti pfui

----------


## fl1p

> commencal hui, yeti pfui


Commencal okay, Yeti huiuiuiui  :Bow:

----------


## Aca

schreibt hier jeder huiuiui oder pfuiuiui? :Big Grin: 

die sachen von crc sind geil...huiuiui :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

des crc outfit schaut guad aus! das commencal is ned so mein gschmack...

lg

----------


## fipu

Also das Yeti schaut ja mal ziemlich besch... eiden aus. Das '08er Design war schön, aber das '09er... neinei.

Aber wenn ichs einfach so bekommen würde, würde ich es wohl schweren Herzens nehmen. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pAz

> Das '08er Design war schön, aber das '09er... neinei.


meine meinung

----------


## pagey

geschmacksverwirrungen ??

das polierte yeti schaut einfach nur killer aus !!  lackierung is a traum im vergleich zu dem commencal pickerl-design ....

----------


## xxFRESHxx

find des yeti a ganz nett. obwohl ich die traditionelle gelb-türkis lackierung immer noch am besten find.
ist übrigens "raw", ned poliert.

des CRC outfit find i fürchterlich, was eigentlich ausschließlich am gelb liegt. vor allem am jersey schaut des aus wie die spuren auf einer 3 monate getragenen unterhose.

----------


## fipu

> geschmacksverwirrungen ??


Wir oder du? :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

da pegay  :Lol:  
commencal bike is pipifein
crc outfit ekelhaft

----------


## Marvin Tille

Yeti soll es klassisch lackieren, dann ist es "KILLA"   :Big Grin:

----------


## pagey

des is sowieso nur teamlackierung .. ihr könnts ja bei dem langweiligen türkis bleiben... i finds jedenfalls so viel schöner ihr ahnunglosen  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Sethimus

klausmann gewinnt san remo vor pedemanaud und vink:

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...ennen-san-remo

----------


## pagey

Vigo Maxxis Cup

1. Mickael Pascal
2. Bernard Guardia
3. Andrew Neethling

-> dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/e...t-1234732.html

----------


## .maraio.

> klausmann gewinnt san remo vor pedemanaud und vink:
> 
> www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...ennen-san-remo


hehe, net schlecht für den "alten" knaben...

Weiss vielleicht einer, was der klausmann für ein neckbrace hat?

----------


## dh-noob

ist eine sonderanfertigung von der firma ortema. habs mal von nahe gesehen. scheint alles sehr genau auf ihn maßgeschneidert zu sein.

----------


## Tobias

> Weiss vielleicht einer, was der klausmann für ein neckbrace hat?


müsste von Ortema sein, wenn mich ned alles täuscht

edit: ok, da war einer schneller als ich  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Ganz a nette idee: Dirt Fantasy Downhill Competition

Vl. ganz lustig neben der ganzen Freecasterübertragung  :Smile:

----------


## Ximi

:Peace: Anita is a dabei. Für 150000 Pfund  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## Brody

Nathan Rennie und Mitchell Delfs neues race bike mit up-date.
www.pinkbike.com/news/Rennie-...face-2009.html

----------


## klamsi

Kintners neiches HT schaut a ned schlecht aus. Intense HT

Vor allem die SID in dem Bike is hoass.  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

bääääääh die intense hardtails schaun fürchterlich aus ... des von der beerten is no besser als des von der kintner find i -> www.annekebeerten.com/images/news/IntenseLR2.jpg

beide schön aufgebaut aber der rahmen is a geschwür !

schätze die werden eh öfter das tazer benutzen...

----------


## Marvin Tille

sexü  :Cool: 



pagey sei leise  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klamsi

> beide schön aufgebaut aber der rahmen is a geschwür !


aber geh, wo hast dein guten Geschmack glassen  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## 4x_racer

> aber geh, wo hast dein guten Geschmack glassen


Ich find den Rahmen auch nicht schön, schaut aber etwas aus wie das Carbon HT von Lopes...

----------


## Poison :)

> beide schön aufgebaut aber der rahmen is a geschwür !


muas i am pagey leider rcht geben, da g´fallt ma fast jeder 50euro-taiwan rahmen besser  :EEK!:

----------


## muzzLe

brr ... schaun a bissl zerquetscht aus  :Embarrassment:  ... wenn das oberrohr flacher und das sitzrohr länger wär, würds ma daugen.
aber so sattelstütze und oberrohr in einer linie schaut irg pfui aus ... so dirtig^^

----------


## gamml

> aber so sattelstütze und oberrohr in einer linie schaut irg pfui aus ... so dirtig^^

 Find des schaut scho fast trialig aus  :Mr. Brown: ......pfui  
lg kle

----------


## klamsi

Find grad diese gerade Linie vom Oberrohr (vom Steuerrohr zu den Ausfallenden) sehr schön. Steuerrohr bzw. das Drumherum schaut auch super aus  :Smile: 

Aber wenns keinem gefällt, vielleicht gibts es dann demnächst recht billig zu erwerben  :Cool:

----------


## Marvin Tille

Das hoffe ich doch auch
Das Intense ist einfach super  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aca

also ich finds auch sehr schön... :Smile:

----------


## pAz

schirch.. :Wink:

----------


## Umar

liegt denk ich an der rahmen größe, den JD swang...ka seins schaut schon sehr gut aus...

----------


## LePierre

Gerade erfahren dass Rachel Atherton wahrscheinlich nicht an der ersten WC Runde teilnehmen wird wegen ihrer kaputten Schulter.

----------


## 4x_racer

> bääääääh die intense hardtails schaun fürchterlich aus ... des von der beerten is no besser als des von der kintner find i -> www.annekebeerten.com/images/news/IntenseLR2.jpg
> 
> beide schön aufgebaut aber der rahmen is a geschwür !
> 
> schätze die werden eh öfter das tazer benutzen...


Des CRC Bike sieht dafür um so besser aus  :Cool:

----------


## klamsi

Find alle drei Bikes fein (Tazer HT, Tazer und M6 EVO)  :Smile:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Endlich keine Klickis mehr im DH Sport: www.pinkbike.com/news/spd-ban-2009.html :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wurde ja auch Zeit :Twisted:  Obwohl das Datum ja schon verdächtig ist :Wink:

----------


## LePierre

> Endlich keine Klickis mehr im DH Sport: www.pinkbike.com/news/spd-ban-2009.html
> 
> Wurde ja auch Zeit Obwohl das Datum ja schon verdächtig ist


 :Not Working: 

link geht nicht edit: weil der smiley beim anklicken mit in den browser gezogen wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> link geht nicht edit: weil der smiley beim anklicken mit in den browser gezogen wird


Meiner geht schon nur deiner nicht!  :Wink: 

Danke für die Info habs editiert!

----------


## michlfeit

boxxer rückruf vor erscheinungsdatum^^

www.pinkbike.com/forum/listco...mmentid1699873

aprilscherz oder keiner?? :Smile:

----------


## dh-noob

so hier noch was. "Santa Cruz Crime Syndicate Subject of Federal Investigation"

Santa Cruz, CA - 03/32/09

Elite mountain bike squad, the “Santa Cruz Syndicate” has been shut down by Californian authorities acting with the FBI, after allegations against senior Syndicate members were publicised. Owner Rob Roskopp, whose real name is Roberto Roskoprano, has been charged with laundering “dirty apparel”, and other charges are expected to be raised by the weekend.

The Syndicate, notorious for hiring large, muscular men to do its dirty work in public, is also accused of smuggling publicly unavailable goods across US borders, as well as smuggling the same goods back in. FBI spokesman Rex Banner said that most of the goods were race-related and included a considerable volume of speed, and that there was a reason they were not permitted to be sold to the public. Banner alleges that on no less than sixteen occasions, the Syndicate made return trips outside the US, not only travelling internationally but returning to where they started, stating:

“This evidence shows solid proof that they are evidently proven to be repeatedly travelling back to the same place by means of return tickets. At no stage did they declare the goods they were travelling with.”

Syndicate collaborators Royal Racing, SixSixOne and Troy Lee Designs are also under investigation, which information leaked to the media revealed was due to allegations that said companies were providing colourful disguises to the Syndicate’s thugs. The disguises were said to be varied and came only in size XL, with insiders saying some costumes were “...intended to fit in at motocross events, whilst others were definitely meant to fit in with Mardi Gras troupes.” The investigation continues.

Quelle: www.farkin.net/


Wer alleine das Datum liest, ist wohl auf der sicheren Seite  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Da gabs/gibts a paar so Aprilscherze. farkin.net war "gestern" (Zeitverschiebung) auch down bzw. von der "Australischen Regierung" gesperrt worden.  :Wink:

----------


## muzzLe

35mm boxxer ... secondhand  :Embarrassment:  ... naja ... aprilapril^^

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Barel hat sich das Knie zerstört  :Frown: 
und auch sonst noch ein paar infos zu Pietermaritzburg

----------


## 4x_racer

Einige flüchtige Einblicke der 4x Strecke 

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/e...t-1234811.html

Gibs schon eine Startliste vom 4x?

----------


## Biker753

800 meter na holadiro

----------


## Sendo

gute besserung dem barel! 
wohl sehr sehr deprimierend für ihn, schade

----------


## klamsi

Monster Specialized Teambikes:  www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/RSA09

----------


## 4x_racer

> Monster Specialized Teambikes:
> 
> www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/RSA09


Holzfeller Kurbel, 2350 LRS, sparen die jetzt ? :EEK!:

----------


## Sethimus

klausmann @ wintertraining/san remo:

www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel...ining-san-remo

----------


## Brody

> Monster Specialized Teambikes:
> 
> www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/RSA09


wunderschön!

----------


## pAz

des demo is sehr schick!

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Barel schließt nicht aus, dass er nächste woche fahren wird.  :EEK!: 
der hund is zach!




> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your great messages and comments.
> shit happen, specially in DH. not much to say now. as the knee is really big and has lots of blud into it. you cannot see much at the scan. I have to go back on Monday to the hospital and recheck if ligaments are broken or not. I unfortunatly already broke the posterior one in 2001 in japan. so those are already gone. it is probably why the knee dislocated. we put it back in on the side of the track while warm so it should help on the recovery. we will see monday If it is doable to ride next weekend with a kneebrace. if not we will do what is needed to and come back stronger than ever.
> 
> Cheers
> Fab

----------


## Freerider92

des demo is ja ma richtig pornorös!

----------


## muzzLe

das demo is ein traum ...

----------


## pagey

jo die lackierung is echt stark !

----------


## Aca

jop das demo ist geil!!

und gute besserung an barel! hoffentlich kann er mitfahren...

----------


## Marvin Tille

OHHHHH das Demo ist sooo geil.
Optisch macht das echt was her. *Ein Traumbike* !  :EEK!: 

aber ein wenig viel Schraubensicherung an den Pins.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thomas

Nette bilder vom national race in RSA...

www.littermag.com/2009/pieter...-kovarik-wins/

Thomas

----------


## noox

Bericht über das Demo allgemein und Sam Hill's im Speziellem. Fotos waren aber eh schon hier verlinkt:

www.nsmb.com//index.php/page/...m-hills-demo-8

----------


## 4x_racer

Hat wer von euch eurosport 2 und könnte kurz den teletext abchecken ob der wc von rsa live übertragen wird?  heute in den oö nachrichten war so ein sportheft dabei das heißt "The red bulletin" da ist so eine story über die athertons und da steht das die uci vor kurzen angekündigt hat das alle wc's auf eurosport2 live übertragen werden!!? thx!!!


edit: schon im netz gefunden, dh wird übertragen, 4x leider nicht...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

So. 14:00 Damen und um 16:00 Herren
wäre interessant wer da kommentiert. biestimmt der heuber womit man sich das eh nicht anschauen kann.
hab leider kein eurosport 2 sonst würd ich vermutlich das bild vom TV mit dem ton von freecaster kombinieren. das wäre das optimum.

----------


## dh-noob

also ich seh auf der eurosportseite nix, dass da der wc kommt. yahoo.eurosport.de/tvschedule_clng1_day4.shtml

----------


## Aca

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen das sie es afu Eurpsport 2 übertragen...aber wie empfange ich Eurosport 2?? den normalen eurosport hab ich...

----------


## 4x_racer

> Ja das hab ich auch gelesen das sie es afu Eurpsport 2 übertragen...aber wie empfange ich Eurosport 2?? den normalen eurosport hab ich...


Frag ich mich auch, ich hab auch nur den normalen...?

----------


## klamsi

Muss ma für Eurosport2 ned a wengal a Geld hinblättern (muass ma zwar bei ORF usw. a aber gut)?

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ja, der ist verschlüsselt. bei kabel deutschland digital ist er z.B. dabei und bei arena tv auf satellit.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Muss ma für Eurosport2 ned a wengal a Geld hinblättern (muass ma zwar bei ORF usw. a aber gut)?


dann zahlts sich ja eh nicht aus den sender zu holen, wenn man dafür bezahlen muss...

----------


## Sethimus

> Hat wer von euch eurosport 2 und könnte kurz den teletext abchecken ob der wc von rsa live übertragen wird?  heute in den oö nachrichten war so ein sportheft dabei das heißt "The red bulletin" da ist so eine story über die athertons und da steht das die uci vor kurzen angekündigt hat das alle wc's auf eurosport2 live übertragen werden!!? thx!!!
> 
> 
> edit: schon im netz gefunden, dh wird übertragen, 4x leider nicht...


wird doch eh von freecaster uebertragen? haengst dein rechner an tv und gibst es aufem bildschirm aus. den besseren kommentator hast da eh...

im kabelbw netz kriegt man eurosport 2 nur ueber das sog. "maennerpaket", ergo hart sinnfrei irgendwie

----------


## 4x_racer

schöne bikes  :Wink:  dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234828.html



strecke dh: dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234826.html

----------


## Brody

chris's m6 mal genauer betrachtet
dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234834.html

----------


## 4x_racer

> chris's m6 mal genauer betrachtet
> dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234834.html


die burgtec schaun jo ultrageil aus :Wink:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

bissl zu vü crc pickerln, aber sonst echt geilomatik

----------


## 4x_racer

> bissl zu vü crc pickerln, aber sonst echt geilomatik


werbung muss sein  :Wink:

----------


## Brody

so nun sieht man wie das racekit wohl aussehen wird.
dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234847.html
auch interessant, elixir calipers mit juicy hebeln...

----------


## klamsi

Videos, Photos usw.:

Link: https://www.downhill-board.com/50957...reecaster.html

----------


## muzzLe

hey das bike von Sabrina Jonnier gefällt mir garned so schlecht. farbe sollt halt anders sein^^

falllineproductions.blogspot....atline-wc.html

----------


## noox

> hey das bike von Sabrina Jonnier gefällt mir garned so schlecht. farbe sollt halt anders sein^^
> 
> falllineproductions.blogspot....atline-wc.html


Mit eine anderen Lackierung könnte mir das auch sehr gut gefallen. Das Flatline war ja gar nicht meins.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Rocky Mountain scheint gemerkt zu haben, dass das alte Flatline ein sehr "ungewöhnliches"  :Embarrassment:  Unterrohr hat.

Aber super, das immer mehr im DH WC mitmischen wollen...erst Specialized, jetzt Rocky. Ich bin begeistert  :Big Grin:

----------


## MS- Racing

neuer MS EVIL RACING Webauftritt ist online: www.ms-racing.atcheck: www.ms-racing.at/ms/wordpress...ck-with-matti/

----------


## 4x_racer

Dürfen die Top 10 Fahrer wieder mehrere WC Disziplinen Fahreen, weil Graves fuhr ja auch DH ?

----------


## klamsi

> Dürfen die Top 10 Fahrer wieder mehrere WC Disziplinen Fahreen, weil Graves fuhr ja auch DH ?


Gabs mal eine Zeit als sie das nicht durften?  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## 4x_racer

> *gee*:
> 
> -topform diese saison
> -reicht es nach WM-gold für den gesamt-WC sieg?
> -schade,dass es für top 10 kandidaten nicht mehr möglich ist 4X und DH zu fahren,sonst wär er auch dort gut dabei
> 
> 
> lg



?????

----------


## Bruchpilot

Das is bezogen auf können, nicht auf dürfen!

----------


## klamsi

Bin ja schon gespannt wieviele DH Spezialisten man beim 4x in Houffalize sehen wird.  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

Hills WM Bike?

----------


## xxFRESHxx

glaub ich nicht, dass er da mit dem sx trail fahren wird. ein paar felsen gibts in canberra dann doch.
beim sea otter natürllich auch. den "insane rock garden" hat man ja im freecaster course walk video gesehen  :Lol: 

aber da wir schon bei news sind. hill hat den sea otter DS gewonnen.

----------


## 4x_racer

> aber da wir schon bei news sind. hill hat den sea otter DS gewonnen.

 woher hast die info ???  
edit: bilder vom dual --> www.pinkbike.com/photo/list/?...l&category=103

----------


## tribune

neethlings Trek Session 88:



freecaster.tv/mtb/1007669/sea...ssic-trek-tech

lg

----------


## muzzLe

> glaub ich nicht, dass er da mit dem sx trail fahren wird. ein paar felsen gibts in canberra dann doch.
> beim sea otter natürllich auch. den "insane rock garden" hat man ja im freecaster course walk video gesehen


denk schon, dass er in sea otter mit nem sx fahrn könnt. bei ironhorse hatte er (meines wissens ... hab mal nen bericht drüber gelesen mit paar detailpics)ein custommade "mini-sunday". mit 150mm federweg und ner lyric soloair.

is leider das einzige bild, das ich davon finden kann
www.bike-zone.com/photos/2007...id_on_bike.jpg#

EDIT: hier sieht man noch paar fahrer mit "kleineren" bikes und sc gabel bei sea otter.
www.pinnedmtb.com/seaotter08_friday.htm

----------


## Brody

hill fährt mit dem sx-trail in sea otter den "DH", brendan auch allerdings mit einer lyric und sam mit der boxxer...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

beim sea otter fährt er sicher mitm sx, hat man ja schon gesehen.
der zweite satz war nur eine anspielung auf dieses video sein.

----------


## klamsi

> denk schon, dass er in sea otter mit nem sx fahrn könnt. bei ironhorse hatte er (meines wissens ... hab mal nen bericht drüber gelesen mit paar detailpics)ein custommade "mini-sunday". mit 150mm federweg und ner lyric soloair.


Die Frage war ja auch nicht ob ers beim SO fährt sondern eher obs ein erster Test ist ob sichs für die WM rentieren könnte auf das SX zu setzen.

Edit: vl. is es auch einfach nur eine Überlegung von Specialized, Hill mal auf dem Bike fahren zu lassen, damit sich das schiache Ding besser verkauft  :Tongue:

----------


## 4x_racer

> denk schon, dass er in sea otter mit nem sx fahrn könnt. bei ironhorse hatte er (meines wissens ... hab mal nen bericht drüber gelesen mit paar detailpics)ein custommade "mini-sunday". mit 150mm federweg und ner lyric soloair.


das teil heißt sso(sam's sea otter)

www.sicklines.com/projects/iron-horse-sso/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1704092/


des bike hat jetzt dieser kärntner, der auch das wm sunday von hill hat, er hat das sso schon mal bei mtb-news zum verkaufen drin ghabt, des sso taugt ma, wär sicher fein damit rumzufahren  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

sea otter final runs + diverse interviews

----------


## 4x_racer

> sea otter final runs


geil, wie da hill fährt  :Wink:  ich schätz mal, wenn da hill 4x wc fährt würde er dort auch ziemlich gut sein  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Hannah hat übrigens den sea otter DH vor Minnar gewonnen.

Link: www.sicklines.com/2009/04/19/...nhill/#respond

----------


## pAz

woher die info?
restliche ergebnisse?
hannah scheint eine große rolle heuer zu spielen  :Eek:

----------


## 4x_racer

is palmer bei einem der beiden rennen gefahren ???

----------


## pAz

video vom dh.
geile, aber sicher anstrengende strecke!

----------


## Cru Jones

> geil, wie da hill fährt  ich schätz mal, wenn da hill 4x wc fährt würde er dort auch ziemlich gut sein


Glaube ich nicht... Auf der Strecke wäre er vielleicht schnell, aber am Start gegen die Spezialisten keine Chance.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> video vom dh.
> geile, aber sicher anstrengende strecke!


Tyler Moreland über sein neues Bike und die DH Strecke: “Got a pretty little tire on the back for Sea Otter because it’s just a cross country course out there even though they call it a downhill!” (ca. Sekunde 80). :Mr. Orange: 

Seine Lenker ist ja saugeil! ( :Wink: )

----------


## fipu

Yeti-Video von WC in Afrika.
www.yeticycles.com/#/videovau...SouthAfricaP1/

----------


## grisch

> Yeti-Video von WC in Afrika.
> www.yeticycles.com/#/videovau...SouthAfricaP1/


Du solltest jetzt doch eher nach -sunn- videos suchen  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

> Du solltest jetzt doch eher nach -sunn- videos suchen


Das Yeti hab ich ja auch noch im Keller! Da geht das schon. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanchez

secret worldcup training: https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...196#post685196

----------


## Aca

hmmm...was soll man dazu sagen???


www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=4989

----------


## Brody

also hier sieht man, dass der crafter von crc in la bresse ist
dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234988.html
doch keine schweinekrippe
sondern normale erklätung:
dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234997.html

----------


## pAz

schaut so aus als würd die strecke den pros gefallen, sagte ich doch  :Wink:  
edit: 
des evil-zelt is scho a wahnsinn  :Eek: : dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234998.html

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Shanaze Reade wird in Ft. Bill und bei der WM im 4X starten.
gehört hat man das ja schon vor einiger zeit aber jetzt ist es offiziell. bin ich mal gespannt was sie da reissen kann. je nach stecke kann sie sicher zu einer gefahr für kintner, beerten und co werden. hat man ja in canberra letzte saison gesehen, dass die BMXer auf anhieb gut dabei sind.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich befürchte, da werden Kintner und Beerten ziemlich demontiert werden... Schon alleine am Gate holt die ein paar Radlängen heraus, und sollte sie doch ma hinten sein, schreckt sie auch nicht davor zurück, die Gegnerinnen abzuschiessen, siehe Olympia...

----------


## pagey

von den voraussetzungen her dürfte das stimmen aber grad beim 4x kommts ja öfters ganz anders als man denkt !

----------


## Sethimus

palmer wohl bei den us nationals am start:

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...-championships

----------


## Biker753

uhh yeah,  :Smile:  er is und bleibt eine legende  :Wink:  und vorallem hat er style

----------


## dh-noob

ein statement von nathan rennie zur aktuellen saison, seinen misserfolgen und die pläne fürs nächste jahr....

www.nathanrennie.com/

das es soviel druck im WC geschäft gibt war mir nicht so bewusst. schade um den großen mann...

----------


## Poison :)

na bumm

www.nathanrennie.com/

----------


## fipu

:EEK!:  schade...

----------


## shiftocool

das wäre natürlich ein großer verlust für die internationale rennserie und szene.
ich drücke ihm wür die wm beide daumen, das er eine gute platzierung erreicht !
prost :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## fipu

Er wird maximal zweiter ja. Der erste Platz ist schon vergeben! An den Peaty!!! :Clap:

----------


## pAz

thats a whip

dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/u...t-1235471.html

----------


## muzzLe

na servas ... total krank

----------


## LePierre

uiui ui...

ich will auch! saugeil

----------


## Cru Jones

Brian Lopes an der WM ... im Downhill!?! www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...lds-team-22789
Naja, wenn er dem Rest der Welt auf der A-Line 3 Sekunden abnimmt, könnte er auch in Australien schnell sein.

----------


## Sethimus

*reaktivier*blenkinsop in zukunft auf lapierre

----------


## Flo(w)rider

hab ich ja schon längst auf pinkbike glesn...*gääähn*

----------


## DasMatti

wundert mich jetzt das der zu lappiere geht. Trek hab ich zwar auch nicht ganz geglaubt, aber lappiere wundert mich jetzt doch. Schau ma mal was das  nächsets jahr wird.
freu mich schon auf die neue saison. erst jetzt fällt mir auf wie sehr mir die freecaster übertragungen fehlen, sogar rob warner fehlt mir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

Boris Tetzlaff 2010 auf Ghost

----------


## Poison :)

alles gute boris!!  :Smile:

----------


## herbert

*DaumendrückundAllesGutewünsch*  :Way To Go:

----------


## Cru Jones

Jill Kintner und Bryn Atkinson 2010 auf Transition: video.mpora.com/watch/KApTOK6t1/

----------


## Cru Jones

Jetzt ists offiziell: dirtmountainbike.com/news/tra...race-team.html
Bin gespannt, was Jill im DH zu bieten hat.

----------


## MR.A

freut mich für die beiden!

----------


## pagey

lehikoinen zu CRC !

----------


## pAz

gut das es FB gibt  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

YES! Chausson zurück auf Sunn! oder besser bei Sunn.
www.sunnbicycle.com/francais/...ausson-rejoint

----------


## DasMatti

cool dass man jetzt wieder so viele leute wiedersieht, bzw wieder bei ihren alten teams sieht.

Weiß man eigentlich schon was für Bikes CG fahren wird?

ride on
matti

----------


## klamsi

> YES! Chausson zurück auf Sunn! oder besser bei Sunn.
> www.sunnbicycle.com/francais/...ausson-rejoint


Ja nur leider fährts keine WC´s oder?

----------


## fipu

So wie es da steht nein. Nur Marthons und so. Sie soll auch in der Herstellung tätig sein.

----------


## Cru Jones

> Sie soll auch in der Herstellung tätig sein.


Wohl eher in der Entwicklung. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass sie in einer asiatischen Halle Rahmen zusammenschweisst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fipu

Ha, weisst du das nicht? Die arbeitet jetzt bei A-Pro! :Big Grin: 

Nein, meinte eigentlich schon Entwicklung, sorry.

----------


## MR.A

so wie ich das verstehe soll sie wohl in erster Linie die Sunn in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren auf Messen / Bikeshows etc. 
Aus Marketingsicht ein sehr guter Deal.

----------


## michlfeit

dirtmountainbike.com/news/201...team-news.html 
Dirtmag Team 2010. Auf Norco....

----------


## East

> so wie ich das verstehe soll sie wohl in erster Linie die Sunn in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren auf Messen / Bikeshows etc. 
> Aus Marketingsicht ein sehr guter Deal.


jetzt müssen die rahmen nur noch halten...
also mein 2010er ist noch ganz  :Twisted:

----------


## somebody

> jetzt müssen die rahmen nur noch halten...
> also mein 2010er ist noch ganz


wennst sicherheits halber schon mal an 2. willst...ich hab hoffentlich bald einen zum verkaufen...

----------


## East

> wennst sicherheits halber schon mal an 2. willst...ich hab hoffentlich bald einen zum verkaufen...


ich hab noch nen kaputten (werd ich verkaufen inkl. Rocco inkl. titanfeder)

----------


## fipu

> ich hab noch nen kaputten (werd ich verkaufen inkl. Rocco inkl. titanfeder)


Sag mir dann, was du für den willst.

----------


## michlfeit

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...mit-sunn-bikes

CG auf Sunn...

----------


## fipu

Wenn das stimmt, dann  :Clap:

----------


## somebody

> Wenn das stimmt, dann ...


...kann er glei mei hinnes haben

----------


## fipu

Roger Rinderknecht auf BMC-Rahmen unterwegs. Der Rest seiner Sponsoren bleibt gleich.

----------


## Downhill Rocker

bmc?? oder bmx??? ich kenn nur bmx

----------


## pagey

BMC -> www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=855

----------


## The Rockstar

hm, finde ich jetzt weniger prickelnd...

----------


## Saber Rider

CG auf Santa Cruz!

Ein paar Posts weiter oben wurde noch verkündet dass er zu Sunn wechselt, jetzt wechstelt er bzw. sein Team schon wieder auf Santa Cruz.

dirtmountainbike.com/news/ced...ruz-bikes.html
www.cgracingbrigade.com/

----------


## Cru Jones

> hm, finde ich jetzt weniger prickelnd...


Ich hingegen sehr!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Rockstar

> CG auf Santa Cruz!


mmn war er ja schon immer peinlich. aber seit er lauthals im sommer 2009 angekündigt hat, er würde der nexte steve peat werden, finde ich nur noch lächerlich. und sein ganzer bling bling shit wirkt halt auf nem über 30 jährigen auch nur lachhaft.

----------


## DH_P

so ein scheiss :Evil: , cedric is king! (nach shaun palmer natürlich!!" :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das beste is wie die kidds cool sind und den dirty sanchez move nachmachen...

----------


## DH_P

die kids haben halt keinen plan... :Cool:

----------


## Aca

um wieder zum eigentlichen thema zu kommen...

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...010-fuer-giant

----------


## klamsi

Keine Ahnung wohin damit  :Smile:  :

UCI NATIONAL JERSEY RUle Petition:

-- www.petitiononline.com/UCIrule/petition.html
-- dirtmountainbike.com/news/uci...on-update.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

in mülleimer mit der reglung

----------


## The Rockstar

wieder mal typisch uci...

----------


## Bruchpilot

von der ÖRV Homepage


*08/06/2009*
*TRIKOT DES NATIONALEN MEISTERS*
       Alle Österr. Staatsmeister und Staatsmeisterinnen im Radsport sind verpflichtet, das Meistertrikot gemäß
        nachfolgend angeführten Reglement-Bestimmungen des ÖRV bzw. der UCI zu tragen. Im Gegensatz dazu ist          dies den Inhabern Österreichischer Meistertitel im Radsport freigestellt. Ein Entwurf des Meistertrikots ist in          beiden Fällen an den ÖRV zur Freigabe zu übermitteln. Die Kosten der Trikotproduktion sind durch Klub oder        Athlet/in zu tragen.
      Das Meistertrikot darf ausschließlich in jener Disziplin und Sparte getragen werden, in welcher der Titel errungen        wurde. Bei den Titelkämpfen selbst ist das Tragen des Meistertrikots untersagt.

       Auf dem Trikot des nationalen Meisters sind folgende Werbeflächen zulässig:
        a) Vorder- und Hinterseite des Trikots: Rechteck von 10 cm Höhe,
        b) Schulter und Ärmel umfassend - je ein Streifen links und rechts - maximale Höhe der Buchstaben 5 cm;
      c) an den beiden Trikotseiten: je 1 Streifen - 9 cm breit,
      d) ein Erzeugerlogo maximal 25 cm²

       Die Werbeflächen sind für die Sponsoren der Fahrer reserviert.          Der Träger des Trikots des Nationalen Meisters hat die Möglichkeit, die Farben seiner Rennhose mit jenen des      Trikots abzustimmen.

----------


## Red

Es gibt ja auch ein paar Fahrer, die nur deshalb auch schon in der Vergangenheit auf die Teilnahme an nationalen Meisterschaften verzichtet haben.

Die Regel gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern, nur ist sie jetzt verschärft worden.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> mmn war er ja schon immer peinlich. aber seit er lauthals im sommer 2009 angekündigt hat, er würde der nexte steve peat werden, finde ich nur noch lächerlich. und sein ganzer bling bling shit wirkt halt auf nem über 30 jährigen auch nur lachhaft.


Stimme dir zu. Der ganze bling bling shit wirkt ja sogar bei dir schon nur lachhaft.

----------


## Laubfrosch

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Peace:  :Toast:  :The Wave:   :Wall Bash: round 2 :Box:  :Smash:

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Stimme dir zu. Der ganze bling bling shit wirkt ja sogar bei dir schon nur lachhaft.


sagt der mr. bling bling sx trail  :Stick Out Tongue: 

beweisphoto vom oberstyler:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hoffentlich ist meine Hose lang genug :Wink: 

(https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-6075.html 1. Kommentar)

----------


## Brody

dirt.mpora.com/news/wyn-maste...playbiker.html

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Is das schon bekannt?

www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MTUxNjQ&LangId

RC Alpine Commencal Austria.....

----------


## grisch

> Is das schon bekannt?
> 
> www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MTUxNjQ&LangId
> 
> RC Alpine Commencal Austria.....


mir war's bekannt  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

mir auch, aber offiziell hab ichs noch nirgendwo gelesen  :Smile:

----------


## Vuntzam

nette geschichte einer 14 jährigen racerin,der kleine junge der recht am ende im video vorkommt ist auch nicht schlecht! (alle die nuke proof bei facebook geadded haben kennens warscheinlich schon)
*vimeo.com/6967375*

----------


## Brody

> nette geschichte einer 14 jährigen racerin,der kleine junge der recht am ende im video vorkommt ist auch nicht schlecht! (alle die nuke proof bei facebook geadded haben kennens warscheinlich schon)
> *vimeo.com/6967375*


sand doch die kids von winterandsummer.
super video!

----------


## fipu

Rinderknecht's neues Radl.

Aber da wird es von einem hier im Forum sicher mehr Infos geben... :Wink:

----------


## Cru Jones

Da steht doch eigentlich schon alles?

----------


## fipu

Eigentlich schon ja, nur falls einer noch Fragen haben sollte...

----------


## T-Style

> Is das schon bekannt?
> 
> www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MTUxNjQ&LangId
> 
> RC Alpine Commencal Austria.....


Wers genauer wissen will :www.alpinecommencal.com

----------


## klamsi

Schladming WC cancelled

Könnt ma doch hier auch diskutieren. Gerüchte san immer super.  :Cool:

----------


## DasMatti

ich seh da keinen angegebenen Grund...einfach so sagen die doch nicht n WC ab.
Dann hätten wir aber ne verdammt kurze Freecastersaison.

----------


## klamsi

Keine Gondel wär doch ein grund.  :Tongue: 
Is halt a Gerücht...muss ma eh ned ernst nehmen wenn ma ned will... :Smile: 

Athertons 2010

Ned mei blau...

----------


## Poison :)

gefällt mir etxrem gut!!! 
bringt optisch neuen schwung ins team, radl hab ich so auch noch nie gesehn   :Yeah That:

----------


## noox

Mir hat die alten Lackierung auch gut gefallen. Aber der Style (Bike + Fahrer) kann schon auch was.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

Das design taugt auf jedn fall! Schaut gut aus

----------


## Sethimus

> ich seh da keinen angegebenen Grund...einfach so sagen die doch nicht n WC ab.
> Dann hätten wir aber ne verdammt kurze Freecastersaison.


da laeuft schon mehr hinter den kulissen ab, ich versuch grad statements von den offiziellen zu bekommen, allerdings ist der veranstalter wohl gerade nicht so einfach zu erreichen, selbst von schladminger seite aus...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> Keine Gondel wär doch ein grund. 
> Is halt a Gerücht...muss ma eh ned ernst nehmen wenn ma ned will...
> 
> Athertons 2010
> 
> Ned mei blau...


ich find die schwarzen bikes und outfits die sie in der vorsaison gehabt haben waren bis jetzt die schönsten.
aber ein rennauto muss natürlich auffallen, da is schwarz für die WC saison nix.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

hier noch a video vom commencal team 2010:
www.pinkbike.com/video/131265/

lg

----------


## Poison :)

war schon im ersten link  :Wink:  
feines video!

----------


## pAz

gfallt mir auch gut!

----------


## M.C

:Confused: 

Der Termin für Schladming steht ja schon fest!

*19.06 - 20.06  	UCI World Cup DHI 3 / 4X 4 - Schladming*


ps: was wäre jetzt der Grund für eine Absage?


M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## maxthedude

jetzt is fix:

_Originally scheduled to take place in Schladming, Austria, the sixth round of the 2010 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup will now take place in another Austrian resort, Leogang (Salzburger Land). The date, (June 19th and 20th) remains unchanged.

Schladming has been on the World Cup calendar since 2004 and has already been voted best event of the series, thanks in particular to its downhill track which is especially appreciated by specialists of the discipline. However, as the popular resort has been awarded the 2013 Ski World Championships, it is currently undergoing important works and transformations which make it impossible to stage the mountain bike event.

The International Cycling Union (UCI) is pleased to announce that another venue will replace Schladming. Leogang has agreed to organise the sixth round of the World Cup, a double event featuring the downhill and four-cross disciplines. The change will allow Leogang, which already has an event registered on the UCI international calendar the following weekend (June 26th and 27th), to provide a veritable mountain bike festival for fans of the sport. The UCI is delighted to have found an excellent alternative on the same date as Schladming, which minimises the implications for the riders, teams and media.

The 2010 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup comprises nine events starting with an Olympic cross-country event in Yorkshire Dalby Forest (GBR) on April 24th and 25th, and finishing with a triple event in Windham (USA) on August 28th and 29th.

More ample information about the Leogang site will soon be available on the Mountain Bike World Cup page of the UCI website.
_


UCI Press Service

----------


## fipu

Ah ja?! Statt Schladming ist es nun Leogang?

----------


## Laubfrosch

wann ist denn des ixs cup rennen in leogang?
hab relativ wenig lust auf ner strecke zu fahrn die vom worldcup scho in alle teile zerlegt wurde...

----------


## Aca

> wann ist denn des ixs cup rennen in leogang?
> hab relativ wenig lust auf ner strecke zu fahrn die vom worldcup scho in alle teile zerlegt wurde...


schau doch einfach auf die ixs cup homepage... :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> wann ist denn des ixs cup rennen in leogang?
> hab relativ wenig lust auf ner strecke zu fahrn die vom worldcup scho in alle teile zerlegt wurde...


So, du Englischkönig - lies mal nach: :Cool: 

_Leogang has agreed to organise the sixth round of the World Cup, a double event featuring the downhill and four-cross disciplines. The change will allow Leogang, which already has an event registered on the UCI international calendar the following weekend (June 26th and 27th),_ 

Wann wird der IXS cup also sein..... 
googlen hilft auch manchmal :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

na ich war zu faul etz alles zu lesen, bin bisl erkältet und relativ gelangweilt. 
aber icht im sinne von langeweile...

----------


## .maraio.

Huch, da muss das wort bremswellen dann wohl neu definiert werden  :Embarrassment: 
Doubles? Pumptracks? Rollercoasters?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M.C

:Mad:  :EEK!:  :Mad: 

Schade!
Das Wochenende hätte ich fix wieder geplant.
Hoffentlich wirkt sich die Ski-WM nicht auch auf den Bikepark-Betrieb aus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## noox

Wird sich ziemlich sicher auswirken - soweit ich weiß, gibt es heuer keine Gondel. Was das konkret heißt, weiß ich aber nicht.

----------


## degoe

Ach du sch##ße,ja des wird dann beim ixs eur. echt spaßig...NOT. Hoffen wir mal das sie vielleicht dann unter der Woche noch a bissl die strecke herrichten,sonst wirds sehr interessant.

Degoe.

----------


## smoe

sudats net umanander... ausgefahrene strecken sind geil..

----------


## M.C

Hauptsache für den sch... Skisport wird alles getan  und der halbe Berg usw... umgerissen  :Mad:   
M.f.G 
Clemens

----------


## degoe

> sudats net umanander... ausgefahrene strecken sind geil..


Ich habe nichts gegen a bissl ausgefahrene strecken,aber wie Mann weißt von Leogang,ist die strecke schon ausgefahren ohne rennen(was dann übrigens noch Spass macht).Und wenn dann 5 tage Renntraining,und rennen drauf gefahren wird. Dann gleich am nächste w.e. wieder drei bis vier tagen Training und rennen(hoffen wir mal das es auch die ganze zeit trocken bleibt)dann wirds nicht mehr lustig.

Wie gesagt,ausgefahren..ok. Zerstört, nicht gut.

----------


## Aca

> sudats net umanander... ausgefahrene strecken sind geil..


das hab ich mir gerade auch gedacht!  :Big Grin:  danke für den post!

----------


## .maraio.

> sudats net umanander... ausgefahrene strecken sind geil..


hehe  :Big Grin: 
Ja, weil ändern wird sie sich wohl nicht mehr, einmal in der hauptspur und der zug fährt ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M888K

> Wird sich ziemlich sicher auswirken - soweit ich weiß, gibt es heuer keine Gondel. Was das konkret heißt, weiß ich aber nicht.


Das heißt es konkret (is ein Auszug aus nem Mail der Schladminger):

"Diesen Sommer wird der Planai Golden Jet in Betrieb sein, da die Planai Gondel nicht in Betrieb ist, wegen Umbauarbeiten an der Planai Talstation.
Mit dem Planai Golden Jet kommt man bis zum Bereich der Planai Mittelstation und von dort ist der Bereich von der Mittelstation bis zur Talstation der Gondel befahrbar.
An der Talstation der Planai Gondel (wo die Downhill Strecke endet) ist eine Baustelle und somit muss man von dort dann selbst mit dem Bike wieder zur Golden Jet Talstation fahren.

Der Planai Golden Jet ist ab 19. Juni 2010 bis 3. Oktober 2010 täglich geöffnet sowie an den Wochenenden 9./10. und 16./17. Oktober in Betrieb.

Der obere Bereich der Downhill-Strecke ist leider nicht befahrbar, da die Busse welche von der Golden Jet Bergstation weiter zur Planai Bergstation die Gäste befördern keine Bikes transportieren können.

----------


## klamsi

Bin gespannt wie die Leoganger des aufziehen.
Schade um die Strecke in Schladming aber super dass ich mir deren Securities heuer nicht geben muss.

----------


## Biker753

> aber super dass ich mir deren Securities heuer nicht geben muss.



na die nehmens bestimmt mit aus schladming!
Ich hoff der yüküb übersiedelt schnell mit seinem kebabstandl nach leogang  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

oida .. WC ohne schladminger kebab geht garnicht !!!!!!!!!

----------


## klamsi

> oida .. WC ohne schladminger kebab geht garnicht !!!!!!!!!


 :Yeah That: 

ob die leoganger a wengal was an de strecken ändern?
4x findet jo a statt oder?

----------


## Poison :)

4x wird anscheinend komplett neu baut 
dh weis i nix

----------


## noox

> 4x wird anscheinend komplett neu baut


Ich nehme an, dass das doch was g'scheites wird. Da werden sie sich schon jemanden holen müssen, der das kann. Zu hoffen wäre, dass der dann auch bleibt.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich denke, dass phil saxena den neuen 4X bauen wird. der ist doch allgemein für die WC 4X stecken verantwortlich, oder?
hoffentlich ersetzten sie einfach den alten 4X mit was gescheitem und lassens dann stehen. alles andere wäre ja a schmarrn.

----------


## noox

Die Frage ist nur, ob sie dort einen Weltcup-tauglichen 4x bauen können. Es gibt ja kaum Gefälle. Aber oben könnte man sich etwas spielen und unten, wo's dann flacher wird, müsste man ihn halt richtig flowig bauen.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

sie könnten ja theoretisch auch die seilbahn kreuzen und den neuen 4X bis ganz runter zum shop ziehen. das würde noch ein paar höhenmeter bringen und es is ja ned viel hin wenn sie den kinderparcours da planieren müssen.

----------


## pagey

ein 4x muss sowieso gebaut werden denn am IXS weekend is auch 4x europacup finale .... soweit ich weiss hätte den der tschugg gebaut ... ob der WC daran was ändert weiss i ned ... aber eine top 4x strecke mehr in Ö ist eine sehr feine sache .. egal ob guido oder saxena daran rumbasteln, wird sicher fein !

----------


## noox

Ja, Möglichkeiten gibt es dort jedenfalls. Aber es wäre halt cool, wenn der so gebaut wird, dass er permanent bleiben kann.

----------


## klamsi

Müssen sich ja sowieso was überlegen. Zieleinlauf fürn DH kann ja sicher auch nicht so bleiben bzw. sein wie beim IXS?

Bin gespannt.  :Smile:

----------


## Saber Rider

Die Gerüchte um Sam Hills Knieverletzung waren wohl war.
Er hatte sich anscheinend Ende letzten Jahres das Vordere Kreuzband (ACL) gerissen.

www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...92&postcount=4

Quelle ist MonsterEnergy, die Seite wird bloß gerade umgebaut.
www.monsterenergy.com/web/new...2Fview&amp;%3E

In Maribor wird er starten, aber wohl mit etwas Trainigsrückstand.
Aber Barel hat ja letztes Jahr in Maribor gezeigt dass man schnell sein kann, auch wenn das gehen noch etwas schwer fällt  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

solang ma net hochschieben muss *g*

----------


## stephan-

Alles PR nur um noch größeren Eindruck zu machen wenn er dann eh wieder alles in Grund und Boden fährt.  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

was is dann das nächsten? weltmeister mit ausgerenkter schulter?

ich würd mich als konkurrent relativ verarscht vorkommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MS- Racing

www.ms-racing.at

2010 team roster:
Steve Smith CAN
Luke Strobel USA
Filip Polc SVK
Brook MacDonald NZL (Juniorenweltmeister 09)
Lewis Buchanan GBR (junior)

----------


## noox

Fabien Barel verletzt. Oberschenkelbruch und Schädel-Hirn-Trauma: www.mtbfreeride.tv/riders-and...chwer-verletzt

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Fabien Barel verletzt. Oberschenkelbruch und Schädel-Hirn-Trauma: www.mtbfreeride.tv/riders-and...chwer-verletzt


net scho wieder- der war einer meiner heißen tips für heuer....
echt schade

----------


## pAz

echt schade, der hat wirklich pech!

----------


## pagey

shit das klingt übel und schmerzhaft ...  sehr schade denn der is in letzter zeit echt a cooler hund  :Smile:

----------


## Sendo

schade der barel ist echt ein vorzeigeprofi, bei dem können sich die jungen noch ein bissal professionalität abschneiden, nur schade das er sich heuer wieder stark verletzt hat  :Frown:

----------


## hhacks

naaa, net.

Hab mi scho gfreut ihn in Maribor mit gesundem Knie zu sehen.

guate besserung auf diesem Weg

----------


## pAz

passt hier auch ganz gut rein:
DirtTV: World Cup Bike Weigh-In
dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-wo...e-weighin.html

----------


## klamsi

kleiner Crash vom Hill?

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1477199_n.jpg

----------


## Red

Mehr dazu
dirt.mpora.com/news/sam-hill-...iam-smash.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

autschi.   
das bike hatter echt gut zamgfahrn. hoffe es geht seiner schulter gut.

----------


## DasMatti

die ganzen schulter gschichten san echt zum kotzen.
würd mich ja interessieren ob der körper carbonverstärkte knochen bzw konstoff-bänder abstoßen würd. Bei Titanhüften gehts ja auch  :Wink: 

ne im ernst, hab so viele freunde und bekannte die sich schon schulter ausgekugelt/gebrochen/eckgelenksprenung hatten...

Mit schonern wird der hill jetzt aber trotzdem nich fahren.
bin auf sonntag gspannt.

----------


## punkt

UPDATE:

The latest news this morning is that Sam Hill has damaged his shoulder ligaments, but not broken any bones. We understand that the Specialized plan is that Hill will start his qualifying run this afternoon but will pull over once he’s left the start hut and rest up for Sunday, since he’s a top 20 protected rider this should ensure he starts the finals just to try and salvage some points.

It’s unclear whether the UCI will allow this but all in all it doesn’t sound good for Sam Hill. More news when we get it.

so heißt es zumindest auf dirtmag

----------


## Laubfrosch

da is man doch irgendwo froh wenn man niemanden hat der einen unter son druck setzt wenn man körperlich scho verletzt is...

----------


## East

video?

----------


## Sethimus

> video?


gibts keins sonst waers schon gepostet worden  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Saber Rider

dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-fo...bar-width.html

Ganz interessant mal die Lenkerbreiten zu erfahren.
Viele sagen ja dass das nur ein Trend sei und die WC Fahrer gar nicht so breite Lenker haben. Aber im Video sind alle um die 750mm.
Faircloughs stellt aber alle in den Schatten mit seinen 830mm. Bezieht sich natürlich auf die Lenkerbreite  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## muzzLe

ich pack mein leben nimma xD ... peatys mechaniker erinnert mich voll an ihn, lacht fast gleich ... und dann noch danny hart XD :Big Grin:  ... sau geil.

ich hätt die durchschnittlichen breiten ca. so geschätzt, aber der lenker vom fairclough sticht ja wirklich sehr aus der reihe  :EEK!:

----------


## wuschi

der danny hart hat echt potenzial eine legende zu werden...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

was mir auffällt ist, dass der troy brosnan sogar hills art zu reden kopiert^^
und das cockpit vom fairclough is wirklich sehr speziell

----------


## punkt

liegt vielleicht daran dass beide australier sind?

----------


## florian

âhahaha da fairclough verorscht auch nur alle! ahahaha

----------


## xxFRESHxx

brendan ist genial
"i like to run my fingers in like this for the braking. it's good for the armpump"  :Lol: 
das grinsen. unbezahlbar

----------


## stephan-

Also auf einem Foto bei Pinkbike vom Sprung in FW hat er die Finger auch so komisch und schräg wie er es da vormacht. Wär mir also nicht so sicher, obs jetzt ein Scherz war oder nicht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> der danny hart hat echt potenzial eine legende zu werden... 
> 
> was mir auffällt ist, dass der troy brosnan sogar hills art zu reden kopiert^^
> und das cockpit vom fairclough is wirklich sehr speziell


naja das mitn schauspielern hat er wohl vom vater...

----------


## Poison :)

würd echt gern wissen ob er fürs messen die griffe nach aussen geschoben hat 
der abstand zur bremse is ja abartig  :EEK!:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

natürlich hat er
--> normaleinstellung des cockpits

----------


## punkt

mal schauen wann die ersten damit im ibc auftauchen  :Big Grin:

----------


## florian

der verorscht alle. aber e klar das paar leute wieder mal glauben das echt so is. ahahaha

----------


## Laubfrosch

in der seite vertan?

----------


## florian

nana des glaub i ned!

----------


## Laubfrosch

haha, dann wars ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

champery preview 2010:
dirt.mpora.com/news/gravity-t...-wc-track.html

siiiiiiiiiiiick

----------


## Cru Jones

noch viel sicker finde ich, dass da ein 14jähriges Mädchen runterfährt und das nicht mal auffällt.

----------


## Poison :)

:Yeah That:

----------


## daday

> noch viel sicker finde ich, dass da ein 14jähriges Mädchen runterfährt und das nicht mal auffällt.


is aber auch kein "normales" 14 jähriges mädchen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klamsi

> is aber auch kein "normales" 14 jähriges mädchen...


Wie? Ähnlicher fall wie die Frau Semenya?  :Confused: 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Saber Rider

Sam Hill wird in Leogang nicht starten.
www.vitalmtb.com/news/news/Sa...ury-Update,120
_
"...Though we don’t know the extent of the injury at this time, he will be missing the UCI World Cup in Leogang, and we’ll keep you informed with his progress over the next couple weeks..."_

Echt schade, hätt gern gesehen wie er sich in Leogang schlägt vor allem im unteren Waldstück.

----------


## noox

Hill hätte ich echt gerne gesehen in Leogang.


Tom vom IBC hat mir grad einen Link geschickt: Bericht vom Wheels of Speed
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467449
Aaron Gwin gewinnt. Gee Atherton mit Platten. Nick Beer stürzt (Video). Rachel gewinnt bei den Damen.

----------


## pAz

schade, wollt mir paar linien abschaun  :Wink:   :Eek:

----------


## smaw

UCI World CUP 2011 - wieder kein schladming dabei?
freecaster.tv/blog/94/en/2011...endar-released

----------


## Laubfrosch

BIS 2012 ist sicher kein Schladming dabei!

----------


## DasMatti

dafür gibts als ersatz offenbrug. kenn die strecke gar nicht.
bin ja mal gespannt.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

offenburg is ja nur XC und da waren doch auch schon ein paar WCs, oder?

----------


## muzzLe

meines wissens ist der ersatz für schladming doch - oh wunder - leogang  :Rolleyes:

----------


## noox

Wer die News damals genau gelesen hat, weiß, dass Leogang den Weltcup zumindest die nächsten 3 Jahre hat.

----------


## punkt

am meisten interessiert mich ja, ob und wann willingen aufgenommen wird. beim wheels of speed gehts jedenfalls immer gut zur sache.

----------


## Sethimus

> dafür gibts als ersatz offenbrug. kenn die strecke gar nicht.
> bin ja mal gespannt.


lol, wut?

----------


## DasMatti

> lol, wut?


bin grad über meine aussage genauso erstaunt und erschrocken wie du...
natürlich interessiert mich die cc strecke überhaupt nicht.
dachte einfach das nur die dh strecken gelistet waren, hab nicht runtergescrollt, und wollt einfach lesen das es in deutschland wieder ne wc strecke gibt.

wer lesen kann...blabla ich weiß  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ride on

----------


## klamsi

www.surveymonkey.com/s/Z9KR7XB

----------


## pAz

good luck dan!
freecaster.tv/mtb/1012738/the...ject-episode-7

----------


## klamsi

www.transcendmagazine.com/arc...e-to-make.html

Rennie auf am M9 2011  :Cool:

----------


## DasMatti

das freut mich aber wieder, das er zurück kommt.
mal schaun ob er besser unterwegs ist wie letztes jahr auf morewood...

----------


## Sethimus

> www.transcendmagazine.com/arc...e-to-make.html
> 
> Rennie auf am M9 2011


kriegt er dann en extra verstaerktes?

----------


## fipu

Der Beer Nick hat sich heute anlässlich der Schweizermeistermeisterschaft in Zermatt den Arm gebrochen. 
Generell war es etwas anstrengend für die Retter. Der Heli musste 9mal fliegen, und es war der erste Trainingstag...
Es gab noch keinen Fahrer, welcher alles gesprungen ist.

----------


## Sethimus

> Der Beer Nick hat sich heute anlässlich der Schweizermeistermeisterschaft in Zermatt den Arm gebrochen. 
> Generell war es etwas anstrengend für die Retter. Der Heli musste 9mal fliegen, und es war der erste Trainingstag...
> Es gab noch keinen Fahrer, welcher alles gesprungen ist.


gibts irgendwo bilder/videos von der strecke?

----------


## fipu

Halt, falsch! Nicht der Nick wars, sondern der Marcel!!! Sorry!
Bilder oder so hab ich noch keine gefunden.

----------


## Aca

> ...Es gab noch keinen Fahrer, welcher alles gesprungen ist....


Das glaube ich, ein Kollege hat mir mal Bilder gezeigt!! Und die Sachen sind echt krass!! ich bin gespannt bis die Videos usw. kommen. Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, bin verletzt...

echt schade wegen Marcel...lief bei ihm im Moment sehr gut...

----------


## klamsi

Nächstes Jahr kein CRC-Intense Team mehr?

Dafür vl. CRC-Nukeproof bzw. wieder ein Intense Factory Team?

dirt.mpora.com/news/interbike.../vegas_mg_6269

----------


## DasMatti

es muss ja fast n intense factory team geben, in dem fall das crc auf n anderen Rahmen umsteigt. Kovarik würde nie einen anderen hersteller fahren  :Smile: 
Würd mich über diese entwicklung freuen, dann wäre CK und intense endlich weg von crc. Den Laden mag ich wegen seiner unzuverlässigkeit kein stück.

----------


## Aca

Nathan is Back!  :Big Grin:    www.vitalmtb.com/news/press-r...ie-is-BACK,183

----------


## noox

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2012 in Saalfelden Leogang

----------


## Sethimus

neue uci team regelung:

www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...Q1NDM&LangId=1

----------


## Bruchpilot

sportlich komplett wertlos.  Als Team mit CC Fahrern fällt mir nur Trek World Racing ein.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Nicht offiziell bestätitgt aber da hier ja auch der Gerüchte-Thread ist:
Kein UCI 4X WC 2011?

----------


## klamsi

> Nicht offiziell bestätitgt aber da hier ja auch der Gerüchte-Thread ist:
> Kein UCI 4X WC 2011?


Wens dafür an Dual Slalom WC machen solls ma mehr als recht sein.  :Smile: 

Wens aber gar keine Gate Rennen mehr gibt is a wengal fad.

----------


## klamsi

Gwin zu TREK  :EEK!:  
schod...hat irgendwie zu Yeti passt.  :Cool:

----------


## fipu

In dem Fall ist nur noch Joey Schusler im Yeti-Team. Vorerst auf jedenfall.
Und natürlich der Jared Graves im 4x.

----------


## Savage

Steve Smith jetzt auf Devinci  :Smile: 
www.pinkbike.com/news/steve-s...inci-2011.html

www.pinkbike.com/news/steve-s...cing-2011.html

----------


## bosso

...was ist eigentlich mit evil bikes los - nach vanderham jetzt smith zu einem neuen sponsor? gibts die überhaupt noch - letzter newseintrag auf der homepage ist von 2009??

----------


## Savage

> ...was ist eigentlich mit evil bikes los - nach vanderham jetzt smith zu einem neuen sponsor? gibts die überhaupt noch - letzter newseintrag auf der homepage ist von 2009??


K.a. hab auch mal gehört das die eingehen...

Aber schau nochmal auf Pinkbike, die haben jetzt Cam Zink unter vertrag genommen  :Confused:

----------


## muzzLe

es gilt auch Evil und MS Evil zu unterscheiden.

wir vermuten, dass MS Evil schon ersatz für Smith hat ... namen sag ich keinen :P ... ichs schau so gern zu wie hier menschen wild spekulieren  :Smile:

----------


## gilledelatourette

sam hill ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## muzzLe

zumindest die haarfarbe passt  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Also der Hill ist beim großen S wohl nicht wegzubekommen, dass wird sich kaum eine andere Marke leisten können... wenn sich eine Marke den Gewinner der Rampage und von Crankworx leisten kann, sollten die auch nicht eingehen  :Wink:  Abwarten, bin schon gespannt auf die neue MS Evil-Mannschaft... Ride on, Gö!

----------


## M.C

> Also der Hill ist beim großen S wohl nicht wegzubekommen



Und das ist auch gut so!
Überhaupt jetzt, wo doch das 2011er Demo so auf Hill zugeschnitten wurde und er so stark in die Entwicklung eingebunden worden ist.

Sam wir sicher bei S in "Pension" gehen  :Big Grin: 


M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## muzzLe

uhh da wirkt das marketing ...... glaubst ernsthaft, dass der hill so stark in die entwicklung einbracht wurde? ... das einzige was aufs konto vom hill geht war 2010 das tiefere tretlager ... dass der hinterbau bissl progressiver ausfällt und ein längerer dämpfer verwendet wird, hätt sich wohl sogar jeder funclass-fahrer gewünscht bzw. wärs sowieso gekommen.

----------


## M.C

> uhh da wirkt das marketing ...... glaubst ernsthaft, dass der hill so stark in ..................................





Bla bla bla bla .............................................  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## DasMatti

> Bla bla bla bla ............................................. 
> 
> 
> 
> M.f.G
> 
> Clemens


was willst damit jetzt sagen?

----------


## Laubfrosch

das man gerüchten glauben sollte.

----------


## DasMatti

das gefühl hab ich auch

----------


## muzzLe

haha voll ... das specialized marketing is da sowieso was ganz besonderes ..... da erklärt auf pinkbike der entwicklungschef, dass in ganz enger zusammenarbeit mit den monster engergy fahreren hill und fairclough das steuerrohr auf 112mm gekürzt wurde. weil die zwei ihre front am liebsten so tief wie möglich fahren. und bla bla bla ......

eine woche später kommt ebenfalls auf pinkbike ein bericht über faircloughs' worldcup rad ... wo dieser über flatbars und die aktuelle entwicklung zu tiefen fronten schimpft ... und auf seinem rad ist eine boxxer mit hoher brücke, unter der brücke 4 cm spacer, 30° funn vorbau und 30mm rise lenker ........

aber ja ... der entwicklungschef hööchst persönlich hat gesagt, dass hill und fairclough sich das kürzere steuerrohr gewunschen haben, damit sie mit der front so tief wie möglich runter kommen, deshalb glauben wir dem netten herren das auch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


alle entwicklungen am rahmen sind zeitgemäße nachbesserungen (z.b. 150er hinterbau und 83er tretlager), bzw. gehören zur von specialized so geheiligten "systemintegration" 

aber ich vermute, dass das von M.C. eh nur ein scherz war  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Der Fairclough ist aber auch ein Riese, oder?

Denke mal für den Hobbyfahrer kann ne tiefe Front nicht schaden. Ich würd mich eh nicht mit Profis vergleichen, völlig egal ob die nun Flatbar oder 50mm Rise fahren. Die leben eh in ner ganz anderen Welt als ich.  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

Fairclough hat eine ganz normale Europäische Norm Körpergröße.

Was sicher nicht schadet ist ein tiefer schwerpunkt, weiss jetzt nicht wie sehr sich da ein 8mm kürzeres Steuerrohr auswirkt? Aber diese tiefe Front ist doch relativ. Das hängt ja von vielen faktoren ab was besser funktioniert. Länge des Bikes, Körpergröße, Fahrstil des Fahrers und ich würde auch mal annehmen von der Streckentopografie?

Persönlich glaube ich nicht dass so eine pauschale aussage 


> Denke mal für den Hobbyfahrer kann ne tiefe Front nicht schaden


 gilt? Im gegenteil, dieser Hype fördert bei dem ein oder anderen vl. eine falsche oder ungünstige Position am Bike. Aber das wird durch den gewonnenen Style wahrscheinlich kompensiert.  :Wink:

----------


## muzzLe

naja riese nicht unbedingt ... 184 oderso

... ich trau einem profi eher zu, eine sehr tiefe front zu fahren ... weil er einfach weniger bremst

... ein amateur der dauernd am anker hängt und eine sehr tiefe front fährt, wird wohl oder übel probleme mit frontlastigkeit bekommen

ich darf ja sowieso nix gegen tiefe fronten sagen, schließlich sind die coolsten und schönsten in dem forum immer die mit den breitesten und flachsten lenkern  :Wink: 

EDIT: klamsi hat zwischenzeitlich schon geschrieben  :Smile:  ... da hat er recht ... wenn jemand z.b. eine boxxer mit flacher brücke fährt, einen 0° vorbau (wie es ja die meisten sind) und einen flatbar dazu, dann ist die fahrposition absolut ungünstig, außer es handelt sich um einen zwerg. ich für mich und aus meiner erfahrung kann sagen, dass eine ganz normale front, oder vllt sogar eine etwas höhere, hier in österreich auf den downhillstrecken schneller ist.
ich trau mich das so pauschal zu behaupten, weil man in innsbruck, schladming usw. mit einer tiefen front einfach so frontlastig daher kommt, dass man 1. keine sicherheit am rad hat, 2. ziemlich oft über den lenker muss und 3. kann man das vorderrad viel schlechter über hindernisse heben.
ich hab meine front 2 cm höher gemacht und dadurch gleich einen riesen vorteil gemerkt ... sicherer, mehr tempo über hindernisse behalten, mehr ausdauer in den armen (weil man nicht dauernd so stark über dem lenker positioniert ist) ... und ich bin nichtmal einen flatbar gefahrn und mit 176 cm auch nicht grad wieder ein riese.
kla auf flachen anliegerstrecken gehts mit tiefer front besser, aber das ist dann ein zeichen dafür, dass ein downhiller für die strecke überdimensioniert ist.

----------


## Sanchez

@stephan: wieso kannst du pauschal sagen, dass für einen hobbyfahrer eine tiefe front nicht schaden kann? ich bilde mir ein gehört zu haben, dass diese Einstellung von Faktoren wie Körpergröße, Vorlieben, Strecken, ... abhängt...
Sowas liest man aber nicht im IBC sondern das kann man sich selbst überlegen wenn man sich ganz fest anstrengt.

@muzzle: kannst ma an realn!

----------


## pAz

> Abwarten, bin schon gespannt auf die neue MS Evil-Mannschaft...

 ich auch  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Markus Pekoll fährt jetzt jetzt mal fix für MS Racing auf Evil Bikes:
https://www.downhill-board.com/61372...il-racing.html

----------


## stephan-

> ich trau mich das so pauschal zu behaupten, weil man in innsbruck, schladming usw. mit einer tiefen front einfach so frontlastig daher kommt



Naja, wir haben bei uns eh nicht so steile Strecken wie ihr. 

Ich muss aber sagen das ich auch schon immer relativ flache Fronten fahre (nicht übertrieben, keine 0° und auch kein Flatbar, aber eben ohne Spacer) und bin damit in den Steilstücken eigentlich immer ganz gut zurecht gekommen, obwohl ich sogar noch ein Stück kleiner bin als du. Aber gut, ich denk mal, ihr habt eh mehr Gefälle als wir, von daher relativiert sich das sicherlich. 
Hast du am Izimu Spacer oder nen hohen Vorbau verwendet? Hab mir nun einen anderen Vorbau geordert mit dem das ganze auch etwas höher liegen wird - bin mal gespannt ob mir das taugt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

vielleicht gerade weil du n stück kleiner bist, kommste mit ner tieferen front besser zu recht.

für die local trails hier, fahr ich gern mit ner tiefen front,

----------


## noox

Früher bin ich auch immer sehr hohe Bikes gefahren. Wenn man langsam sehr steile Sachen fährt, braucht man das. Wenn man aber schneller und sicherer wird, steile Sachen flüssig fährt oder springt, ist es nicht mehr so notwendig.

In Schladming braucht man IMHO z.B. auch keine extra hohe Front. Höchstens bei der einen oder anderen kurzen Passage, wenn's sehr schmierig ist.

Was anderes war's in Innsbruck letzten Jahr. Dort sind extrem Steilheit und extreme Bodenverhältnisse (Regen, auftrocknender Regen) zusammengekommen. Da haben auch die besten ihr Cockpit höher gestellt.

----------


## Savage

Passt irgendwie nirgends so richtig rein, aber ich Poste es mal hier.
Ist euch schonmal aufgefalln das die Inselaffen zu 90% ihre Bremsen andersrum als wir fahren  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kenn zwar paar Leute bei uns die auch so fahren (kommen vom MX) fands aber trotzdem irgendwie witzig wie ichs grad gesehn hab auf den Fotos - in den comments wird auch darüber diskutiert. www.pinkbike.com/news/austral...runs-2011.html

----------


## DasMatti

ich fahr auch RICHTIG rum  :Stick Out Tongue: 
fahr zwar mx, hatte das aber schon vorher so...

----------


## Savage

Jaaaaaaaa klar....richtig rum  :Nono:   :Mrgreen: 


OT: Hat sich scho was getan wengan Turner ?

----------


## muzzLe

ich fahr seit ich ca. 15 war die bremsen auf mx-style ... bin aber nie mx gefahrn ....

----------


## grunzl

> Ist euch schonmal aufgefalln das die Inselaffen zu 90% ihre Bremsen andersrum als wir fahren


hab vor kurzem einen schotten kennengelernt. er hat mir gesagt, dass bei ihnen alle bikes andersrum ausgeliefert werden.
als ich ihm sagte, dass bei uns richtigrum standard ist, meinte er: ihr fahrt ja auch auf der falschen strassenseite.
das erklärt wohl einiges...

----------


## muzzLe

eh völlig egal wie sie montiert sind ... reine gewöhnungssache ...... das einzige nervige für mich ist, dass sonst keiner so fährt und es somit recht blöd ist, andere räder zu testen oder meins herzugeben ... weil sichs mit der leitungslänge nicht ausgeht zu tauschen.

----------


## M.C

Viele die auch Enduro/MX fahren haben es so montiert.
Da ist ja die Kupplung links und die Vorderbremse rechts. 
Ich komme vom Endurosport und habe keine Probleme mit l vorne, r hinten!  
M.f.G 
Clemens

----------


## Savage

> eh völlig egal wie sie montiert sind ... reine gewöhnungssache ...... das einzige nervige für mich ist, dass sonst keiner so fährt und es somit recht blöd ist, andere räder zu testen oder meins herzugeben ... weil sichs mit der leitungslänge nicht ausgeht zu tauschen.


Wird dann aber witzig wenn einer mit dein Radl abboschn will und mal Bremsen muss *Gg*

@grunzl, ja würd mich interessieren aus welchem grund die das so ausliefern ? wer kommt auf die idee hehe

Um nochmal bissl zum Thread zu kommen - weiss einer wieso Sam Hill nicht am Start war ?
Bin scho gspannt wie sich Fearon dann bei den WC Rennen anstellt, aber der is anständig unterwegs.

----------


## MS- Racing

Brook Mac Donald auf Red Bull www.spokemagazine.com/2011/02...d-on-red-bull/

----------


## wuschi

> Brook Mac Donald auf Red Bull www.spokemagazine.com/2011/02...d-on-red-bull/


die gleiche meldung gibts nächstes jahr mit pekoll  :Wink:

----------


## MS- Racing

glaubst?!

----------


## hhacks

@ms-racing: was hats denn eigentlich mit der österreichischen Lizenz auf sich?

----------


## MS- Racing

@hhacks: was meinst?! Das das Team eine österreichische Lizenz hat?! Aus dem selben Grund warum Trek World Racing eine spanische hat...

Wir sind ein österreichisches Team. Der Sitz von MS-RACING ist in Kitzbühl bzw. Völs in Österreich und deswegen haben wir eine österreichische Lizenz. wir könnten natürlich auch wo anders nennen, aber in Österreich hatten wir immer die Unterstützung die wir gebraucht haben.

----------


## hhacks

@ms-racing: jaja scho klar, hab mi nur gefragt weil bis dato ja nur internationale Fahrer bei euch gefahren sind bzw. mit evil als bikesponsor ja auch nix österreichisches dabei war. Taugt mir aber das ihr den Pekoll jetzt verpflichtet habts.
Viel Erfolg in der kommenden Saison auf alle Fälle.

greets hhacks

PS: würd mi über a rider-update auf da hp freun

----------


## muzzLe

interessiert ja keinen, von wo der rad-sponsor oder die fahrer kommen ... wenn ich ein eigenes team gründen würde, würde ich die lizenz doch auch dort lösen wo ich wohne. 1. weils dann ja qwasi "mein team" wäre und das soll dort die lizenz haben, wo ich bin ^^ ... und 2. wärs ja blöd wenn man die "nationalität" an den rad-sponsor bindet .. schließlich wechseln sponsoren des öffteren und bei einem team wünscht man sich eher, dass es längerfristig existiert  :Wink:  :Smile:  .. sonst wechselt die nationalität ja vllt

----------


## klamsi

Kleines Helmcam-Vid von da 2011er WC Strecke in Pietermaritzburg.




dirt.mpora.com/news/pietermar...-cam-2011.html

Die Tretpassage schaut funny aus.  :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

schaut bis auf die tretpassage schnell und flowig aus. auf jeden fall a super video  :Way To Go:

----------


## MR.A

video ist nett, aber die Strecke in weiten Teilen sehr flach und meiner Meinung nach keine würdige WC Strecke

----------


## noox

Ich hab mir auch gedacht: Da könnten's in Turnau locker einen Weltcup machen.

----------


## klamsi

Naja, es gibt wahrscheinlich auch in Süd-Afrika geeignetere Strecken aber die Strecke alleine macht halt noch keinen WC. Wer weiss ob sichs wo anders Organisieren liese?
Und verglichen mit dem WC 2009 schaut die Strecke nicht so schlecht aus...dürftn sich auf jeden fall mühe geben.

Mir wäre eine Strecke wie Schladming oder Maribor auch lieber zum Zuschaun aber soll ja eine WC sein und kein Europa- oder Amerikacup. Von dem her muss man wahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen, sofern man es als globale Rennserie verkaufen will?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pAz

winter training with steve smith

----------


## fipu

Weiss nicht, obs hier schon war.
Anne Caroline Chausson neu auf IBIS und nicht mehr auf Sunn.

www.annecarochausson.com/

----------


## fipu

Nur noch kurz, jetzt scheints offiziell zu sein... Sunn ist bankrott. Es wird nun mit anderen Geldgeber über eine eventuelle Zukunft diskutiert.

----------


## DasMatti

sunn=neues votec?  :Evil: 

deshalb habens auch wohl keinen neuen rahmen mehr gebracht...

wo wir grad bei bankrotten firmen sind.
was is eigenltich aus iron horse geworden?
ich weiß noch, die marke war marode. und zum schluss is die firma doch von den angestellten gekauft worden.
die wollten dann alles neu aufbauen. hab bis heute nichts mehr gehört. weiß da jemand mehr?

ride on

----------


## muzzLe

die alte seite mit den 2008er bikes is verschwunden... jez schauts so: www.ironhorsebikes.com/

schaut ja schonmal positiv aus  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Dieses Bild zeigen Sie aber auch schon seit über einem Jahr :-(

----------


## muzzLe

haha ... das is natürlich bitter

----------


## pAz

weiß jemand was mit kovarik und seiner frau ist?
waren ja beide nicht in SRA

----------


## muzzLe

kovarikracing.com/racing/

hauptsache er schreibt wyndham haha .. bissl zu viel wyn-dham.tv geschaut der gute kovarik

----------


## Cru Jones

> die alte seite mit den 2008er bikes is verschwunden... jez schauts so: www.ironhorsebikes.com/
> 
> schaut ja schonmal positiv aus


Ironhorse wurde von der Cycling Sports Group (Cannondale, GT, Schwinn, Mongoose etc.) gekauft. Soviel ich gehört habe, soll Ironhorse als Billig-Marke für die grossen Sportmärkte (was sie zum Grossteil vor dem Konkurs auch schon war) wiederbelebt werden.

----------


## noox

Weiß eigentlich jemand was mit der Tracey Hannah geht. Hab gestern mal a bissl gesucht und nur einen längeres Statement auf Pinkbike von 2008 gefunden, dass sie aus Kosten-/Schulden-Gründen nimmer fährt.

Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich derer kein Team annimmt. Die hat immerhin schon Schladming Worldcup gewonnen. Unhübsch ist sie auch nicht, und wenn sie sich irgendwie an ihren Bruder anhängen würde, könnte man dort oder da sicher auch sparen. 

Wenn die nicht komplett daneben ist, dann müsste man die doch gut vermarkten können. Und mehr siegfähige Mädels im Weltcup wäre schon cool!

----------


## pAz

richtig hat aufgehoert weil sie keine/zu wenig sponsoren fand.
schade, war ned schlecht unterwegs

----------


## noox

Aber sie hat damals gesagt, dass sie das nicht aus den Augen verlieren will und wieder zurückkommen. Aber das war jetzt vor 3 Jahren.

----------


## MS- Racing

oder weil sie beispielsweise 50k Grundgehalt + Spesen haben will, nachdem sie 1 Jahr lang kein Rennen mehr gefahren ist und somit mehr verdienen würde wie Jonnier, Ragot, Moseley, etc...

----------


## noox

Ich nehme an, das ist mehr als eine Mutmaßung...
Wenn's so ist, ist sie natürlich selber schuld. Es ist halt schade, dass eine, die vermutlich vorne mitfahren kann, dann aus solchen Gründen nicht mitfährt. Bei ihrem Alter wär's ja nicht unbedingt notwendig, die große Kohle zu schieben. Wenn man den Sport liebt und halbwegs gut über die Runden kommt, wär's ja für den Anfang schon was. Aber es muss eh jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Bei einem Sport, wo das Spektakuläre so im Vordergrund steht, haben's Damen natürlich generell schwer, sportliche Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

----------


## Poison :)

seit wann fährt nick beer für red bull?  :Smile:   dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-pi...up-finals.html

----------


## Cru Jones

Seit diesem Jahr.

----------


## stephan-

> die große Kohle zu schieben.



Ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung, was im DH gezahlt wird, aber 50k ist nun nicht unbedingt die Welt, würd ich mal sagen, oder? Große Kohle sieht da schon anders aus - oder beziehst du das explizit auf DH? 
Wie gesagt, wär mal interessant, was so für Gelder fließen. Aber 50k bekommt man teilweise schon als Ing-Einsteiger bei größeren Firmen..?

----------


## noox

Ich habe auch überhaupt keine Ahnung. Aber z.B. arbeitet die aktuelle Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin im 4X Anita Molcik halbtags oder so... Also der zahlt bestimmt keiner 25k + Spesen...

Vermutlich gibt's ganz vorne ein paar Spitzenverdiener, aber dann dünnt das ganz schnell aus. Und bei den Damen wird's noch schlimmer sein. Ich glaub das ist doch ein Sport, wenn du da net Peat, Minnaar, Atherthon oder Hill heißt, musst froh sein, wenn dir am Ende vom Jahr der eine oder andere Tausender überbleibt.

Edit: Ja, ich hab das explizit auf DH bezogen. Und auch in Hinblick, dass die ja noch so jung ist.

----------


## Bruchpilot

> 50k ist nun nicht unbedingt die Welt


Dann hätt ich besser die HTL machen sollen und nicht studieren ;-)

Ich denke dass in dem Business keine Weihnachts und Urlaubsremuneration bezahlt wird. Somit sind das Monatlich 4 Flocken brutto exclusive Spesen. Wären monatlich ca. 2300.

Bei einem Angestellten immer noch 2100 (inkl. 13+14. Gehalt)

Da wär ich als Studienabgänger/Berufseinsteiger froh die Kohle zu bekommen. Bitte daher um Bekantgabe der Firmen die das zahlen!!!

Aber sinnvoll diskutieren über Gehälter von Fahrern bringt hier sowieso nix. Außerdem wird sie ja 50k Dollar und nicht Euro haben wollen.
Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zuviel. Würd ich ihr nie zahlen, außer sie steigt ein und gewinnt heuer jeden WC und WM und dann würd
ich nächstes Jahr darüber reden. Da aber den Damen auch in den Medien weniger Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird stellt sich trotzdem die
Frage ob es Sinn macht.

----------


## .maraio.

themawechsel  :Wink: 

Wie kommt die startnummer der fahrer beim WC zustande?
Dachte eigentlich immer, das es die platzierung vom letzten jahr ist.
Markus(Pekoll) war letztes jahr 15. in der gesamtwertung, hat aber heuer nummer 32. 
Er ist somit nicht einer der fahrer der den "protected" status hat. "Protected" sind die ersten 20, die müssen sich nicht fürs finale qualifizieren.

Macht bei mir mal bitte das licht an  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Markus war im Weltcup 32. In der Weltrangliste war er 14 bzw. 15.

----------


## .maraio.

> Markus war im Weltcup 32. In der Weltrangliste war er 14 bzw. 15.


ah, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Wenn ich's richtig gesehen habe, hat der Markus Pekoll soeben den IXS Eurocup-Auftakt in der schönen  :Smile:  Schweiz, genauer am Monte Tamaro, gewonnen.

----------


## Poison :)

:Yeah That:

----------


## noox

Ja, schaut so aus. Nick Beer dürfte ein Problem gehabt haben. 

www.ixsdownhillcup.com/
2,9 Sekunden Vorsprung auf den 2. Und 8 Sekunden auf Brook Macdonald. 10 auf Klausmann.

Aus der Seite werde ich aber nicht ganz schlau: Zuerst bin ich auf eine Live-Timing-Seite gekommen. Aber wie - keine Ahnung.

----------


## Laubfrosch

während nem rennen kommst automatrisch aufs live timing.. find das ziemlich cool. 

war gestern eh krass, was da für zeiten von guten fahrern runter gekommen sind. muss ne harte strecke gewesen sein.

----------


## degoe

war es auch,ziemlich zach sag mal,bin gerade zurück aus Monte Tamaro.Und dann war es bis heute morgen auch noch nass. Beim finale Run war die strecke zur 60% trocken. Strecke selber war lang und steil mit nur Steinen und wurzeln. Von Anfang bis ende keinen erholen möglich.

mfg Degoe.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

So ich hol mal den Thread wieder in die Gegenwart:

fox racing truck and trailer stolen

unglaublich was heutzutage alles gestohlen wird...
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## DasMatti

hehe, den könnt ich auch brauchen. gscheides auto, viel werkzeug, paar bikes/gabeln und n geilen anhänger.
Die frage nur, wo versteckt und verscherbelt man sowas wieder?

----------


## fipu

Was liest man da?! Der Fabien Barel beendet seine Karriere nach Val di Sol?! Schaade, er war einer der symphatisten Fahrer.
dirt.mpora.com/news/fabien-ba...etirement.html

----------


## klamsi

Sehr schade! Absoluter vorzeigeprofi mit extrem viel wissen was wichtig ist in dem Sport!

----------


## pAz

echt sehr sehr schade!
aber vl. nicht der einzige (peat)?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

beim peat kündigt es sich ja schon länger an

v.a. mit dem steve peat syndicate programm
wenn er das ausbaut und hat er quasi schon den job als WC team manager übernommen  :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Das passt wohl auch hier rein. 
Was ist mit dem Rob Warner los? War er einfach nicht in La Bresse am Mikrofon oder bleibt das so? Etwas verwundert hat mich dieses Video/Tonspur:
video.mpora.com/watch/kNi1NJcOe/

----------


## noox

Ich glaub das war letztes Jahr auch so, dass er zumindest einmal nicht da war:

dirt.mpora.com/news/missed-ro...r-weekend.html

----------


## hhacks

freecaster is nicht mehr das was es mal war. Media coverage bringt sogar pinkbike schon mehr - und Dirt sowieso.
Außerdem fand ich die Kommentare vom Co-Kommentator - ich glaub Martin Whiteley von Trek world racing - um einiges proffesioneller als die vom Warner.
Wenngleich auch weit weniger lustig...

----------


## stephan-

Zu den letzten WC-Durchgängen gehört einfach der Warner mit seinen Kommentaren, damit man so richtig mitfiebern kann. Bester Kommentator ever!

----------


## klamsi

der warner war aber auch schon mal besser...
warner & barell wär mein traumduo fürs nächste jahr  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> der warner war aber auch schon mal besser...
> warner & barell wär mein traumduo fürs nächste jahr


na, bist hin, geht gar ned: a franzos der versucht englisch zu sprechen klingt einfach abscheulich.

----------


## fipu

Oder Warner und Peaty...

----------


## Sethimus

> na, bist hin, geht gar ned: a franzos der versucht englisch zu sprechen klingt einfach abscheulich.


willst du infos oder belangloses blabla das sich gut anhoert?

----------


## noox

Brendan Fairclough verlässt Monster Energy Specialized: 

www.pinkbike.com/news/Brendan...ized-2011.html

Gibt's Gerüchte, wohin er gehen wird? Man liest von Scott 11.

----------


## dergö!

...passt aber auch gar ned für mi: Scott 11 und der Fairclough... erinnert mich ein bissl an den Blenki, von Yeti zu Lapierre... da sind wir mal gespannt!

----------


## dergö!

...die großen Fragen sind für mich allerdings nach wie vor: Wo landen die Athertons? Wie sieht MS nächstes Jahr aus? Hat der Peki schon einen RB-Helm?

----------


## Savage

Warum findst das da Blenky nicht zu Lapierre passt ?

----------


## fipu

Wieso wechseln eigentlich die drei Athertons? Werden sie zu teuer?

----------


## nailen

Die anthertons wechseln zu gt

----------


## Reini

> Die anthertons wechseln zu gt


Gibt es dazu schon offizielle Meldungen? Oder geistert da noch immer die Twittermeldung vom Lopes herum?
Es würde mich wundern, denn Commencial kommt ja erst 2012 offziell mit dem Supreme V3 Rahmen heraus? Der wird ja jetzt erst so richtig beworben

----------


## Sethimus

> ...passt aber auch gar ned für mi: Scott 11 und der Fairclough... erinnert mich ein bissl an den Blenki, von Yeti zu Lapierre... da sind wir mal gespannt!


faehrst du denn schon dein ganzes leben fuer kona?

----------


## Savage

> Brendan Fairclough verlässt Monster Energy Specialized: 
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/news/Brendan...ized-2011.html
> 
> Gibt's Gerüchte, wohin er gehen wird? Man liest von Scott 11.


www.pinkbike.com/news/OFFICIA...ikes-2011.html

----------


## Mannie

Kann der dann eigentlich auch Blackbox Rider bleiben bzw sein SRAM vollsponsoring behalten? Weil man sieht ja eigentlich immer nur das Teams einheitlich ausgestattet sind und Scott fährt ja normalerweise Fox und Shimano.

----------


## hhacks

Im Interview sagt er nix von Nick Beer als Teammate.

Weiß jemand ob der bei Scott bleibt, oder wohin er gegangen ist?

----------


## Mannie

Steht doch auf die MTB News, das Nick Beer das Team verlässt weil er mit dem Gambler nicht zurecht kommt.

----------


## wuschi

Quelle: mtb-news.de



> Gemeinsam mit Romain Paulhan und Noel Niederberger, ebenfalls zwei Neuzugänge im Scott11 Team, sowie Floriane Pugin und Emelie Siegenthaler wird Brendan kommendes Jahr unter der Führung von Claudio Caluori den World Cup, die DH1 Serie sowie den iXS EDC in Angriff nehmen. Wie anhand der Fahrerauflistung unschwer zu erkennen ist, haben Nick Beer und Fabien Pedemanaud das Team verlassen. Nick Beer hatte bereits während der Saison durchhören lassen, dass er sich nach einem anderen Team umsehen werde.

----------


## steve session

Laut vitalmtb: The Athertons offiziell bei GT und aus MS Evil wird MS Mondraker

Das wirds gewesen sein mit der Marke EVIL

www.vitalmtb.com/news/news/UC...ker-Listed,402

----------


## wuschi

eigenartig. zur eurobike hat bikeboard eine reihe video interviews mitn markus stöckl gezeigt, in denen er sich recht glaubhaft begeistert von evil zeigt und sogar in erwägung zieht evil zu kaufen. aber vielleicht haben sie die probleme nicht wie erwartet unter kontrolle gebracht, dass es ihm endgültig reicht... ?

----------


## pAz

so wirds sein, evil is wohl tot.
bin gespannt wer im team bleibt und wer wechselt, denke halb halb.

----------


## speci1988

es sollen ja anscheinend die kompletten fahrer von  ms evil zu ms mondraker wechseln.Aber das heißt doch auch das es kein werkteam mehr von mondraker gibt!!was ist dann mit Damien SPAGNOLO ist immerhin vizeweltmeister


www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/...r-usw/?isalt=0

----------


## noox

eigentlich wechseln nicht die Fahrer, sondern das Team wechselt die Bikemarke und damit den Namen. Wie in dem Artikel vom Vital MTB zu lesen, gibt's das letztjährige Mondraker-Team nicht mehr. Was Spagnolo macht, wäre echt interessant.

----------


## muzzLe

es wechseln nicht die ganzen fahrer von MS Evil zu MS mondraker ... sondern es wechselt MS-Racing von Evil auf Mondraker Rahmen ........ MS ist ein eigenes rennteam, das hat nichts mit dem mondraker factory team zu run.

----------


## speci1988

achso sorry falsch vestanden

----------


## klamsi

Was man so liest kommt Spagnolo zu MS, Macdonald bleibt auch, Strobel und Polc dürften weg sein...mal schaun was mim rest is...und was wirklich stimmt.  :Wink:

----------


## Mannie

Damit verdreifacht ja GT sein Team... hätte ich ja nicht geglaubt das sie das machenUnd schade das Evil nun komplett weg vom Fenster ist, das neue Undead sah ja nicht schlecht aus.

----------


## pAz

wieso verdreifacht?
pekoll,mcd,spagnolo waeren dann sogar nur zu 3.
masters war ja schon ende letzter saison weg glaub ich?

----------


## wuschi

> wieso verdreifacht?
> pekoll,mcd,spagnolo waeren dann sogar nur zu 3.
> masters war ja schon ende letzter saison weg glaub ich?


gt, nicht mondraker

----------


## pAz

sorry, sollt besser lesen bevor ich was schreib  :Wink:

----------


## speci1988

Fährt dann Zink eigentlich auch für mondraker? :Confused:

----------


## Mexx

Cameron Zink war letztes Jahr auf einen Evil unterwegs soweit ich weiß.

----------


## speci1988

ja weil eben ms Racing 2012 auf Mondraker fährt, ob dadurch  Zink dadurch auch umsteigt oder hat der mit MS nix am hut?

----------


## Sethimus

was soll ein amerikanischer freerider in einem österreichischen downhill team welches die letzten jahre auf 3 verschiedenen marken unterwegs war?

----------


## MS- Racing

Zink ist nicht bei uns... news update kommt bald. @sethimus... zählst Du Proceed tatsächlich auch?! Das haben wir aus unserer Chronik gestrichen...

----------


## Sethimus

mondraker, evil, intense = 3

----------


## pAz

nick beer auf devinci!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Und wenn es jeden Monat eine neue Marke wäre. Muss sich erst mal jemand antun ein DH-Team auf die Beine zu stellen. Was soll also dieser kritische Unterton von wegen "team welches die letzten jahre auf 3 verschiedenen marken unterwegs war"?

----------


## muzzLe

kritischer unterton? ... meines erachtens wollte er nur plakativ darstellen, dass ein freerider am anderen ende der welt nichts mit einem österreichischem team zu tun hat, nur weil sie zufällig mal den gleichen rahmensponsor haben.

----------


## Sethimus

> kritischer unterton? ... meines erachtens wollte er nur plakativ darstellen, dass ein freerider am anderen ende der welt nichts mit einem österreichischem team zu tun hat, nur weil sie zufällig mal den gleichen rahmensponsor haben.


^ this

@pinzgauer: nicht immer gleich feucht im schritt werden wenn einer im netz sich ned im kuschelton ausdrueckt, man man man 

sowas ist btw echt ein deutschsprachiges problem. da wird jedes wort gleich auf die goldwaage gelegt. chill mal ne runde bevor du tippst und halt dich blos von englischsprachigen foren fern, da kann man sonst viel zu viel falsch verstehen...

und nur extra fuer dich: mit "team welches die letzten jahre auf 3 verschiedenen marken unterwegs war" hab ich auf den fakt angespielt das ms racing erstmal ms racing ist und kein markenwerksteam. soweit klar? kthxbye

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Bist du eigentlich unser international tätiger unfehlbarer allwissender Internet - downhill Professor? Mich wunderds nur dass du dich mit den ganzen deutschsprachigen (anscheinenden) dodln noch rumschlägst ......

----------


## noox

Mick und Tracey Hannah 2012 im Team Hutchinson United Ride. 
Gefahren wird weiterhin auf Morewood Bikes. Mehr auf mtb-news.de:

www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/...-ride/?isalt=0

----------


## papa schlumpf

www.pinkbike.com/news/Alex-Bo...Team-2012.html alex bond zu crc nukeproof

----------


## Mannie

Was dieses Jahr los ist, unglaublich, die Hälfte wechselt und die andere Hälft hohlt sich ganz neue Sponsoren, könnte ja mal echt spannend werden.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

naja 2012 geht die welt unter  :Stick Out Tongue: 
da will jeder nochmal neues Material usw probieren, bevors nicht mehr geht  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Cam Zink fährt jetzt für Hyper Bicycles: www.pinkbike.com/news/Hyper-B...igns-Zink.html

----------


## klamsi

Der WC startet ja demnächst. Gibts schon eine offizielle Pressemeldung ob die neue Saison von RedBull übertragen wird?
Falls ja/nein, wie laufts, wer, wie, wo, wann?

----------


## steve session

Habe zuerst auf mpora gelesen das sie das diese Woche noch bekannt geben werden.

----------


## noox

Pressemeldung auf Dirt: 

Red Bull Media House (RBMH) wird alle UCI Weltcups live auf www.redbull.com/bike and www.redbull.tv streamen. 

dirt.mpora.com/news/official-...orld-cups.html

Komentator wird wie gehabt Rob Warner sein: twitter.com/#!/robwarner970



> Sorry couldn't say before but I'm really pleased to say I am lucky enough to be commentating on the world cup again!! BA BOOM!





> So chuffed to have got the job,gonna be brilliant with redbull behind it,check redbull.com/bike for the live race and all clips.All good

----------


## noox

Hab's in den News auf Deutsch zusammengefasst: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/67...dbull-com.html


Hehe: Aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel über Pietermaritzburg: In Pietermaritzburg werden unter anderem Möbel, Bekleidung, Schokolade und Downhill-Fahrräder hergestellt.

----------


## noox

Hab die News upgedatet. Die zugehörige Meldung auf der iXS-Cup-Seite hat nämlich noch interessante Zahlen zur Zuschauerentwicklung aufgeführt:
https://downhill-rangers.com/news/67...dbull-com.html

----------


## noox

City Downhill Serie:

Kollege vom Polcster hat das ins Leben gerufen und nennt es sogar World Cup:

City World Cup 2014:
Santos
Paris
Bratislava
Lissabon
Valparaiso
Rio De Janeiro

dirt.mpora.com/news/city-down...-for-2014.html


Was haltet ihr davon?

----------


## Killuha

> Was haltet ihr davon?


Ich finde Urban Downhill Rennen wie z.B. das in Chile extrem geil und eine Bereicherung für den Sport. Eine Live Übertragung (die bitte funktioniert Red Bull....Vienna Air King anyone? :P ) wärs noch. Die Helmcam Sachen aus Chile waren echt cool. Könnten sie gern noch eine zusätzliche reine Urban WM machen, bzw. den normalen WC mit ein paar Urban-Rennen abrunden.

----------


## noox

Mir geht's so, dass ich das zwar einerseits geil finde, andererseits fürchte ich mich da beim Zuschauen immer so. Ich find das echt gefährlich. Kaum Sturzräume, wenn man fliegt, dann sind da überall Gehsteigkanten und Stufen... und die Sprünge sind teilweise extrem zach!

Prinzipiell wär's schon cool. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass dadurch die normale Weltcup-Downhill-Serie in irgendeiner Weise negativ betroffen wäre. Könnte mir schon auch vorstellen, dass ein WC-Rennen ein Urban-WC ist. Allerdings müsste man sich auch überlegen, ob da wirklich dann jeder mitfahren dürfte. Für die Mädels wärs vermutlich auch nix.

Insofern vielleicht doch eine eigene Serie.

----------


## klamsi

Ich seh das ähnlich wie noox.

Allerdings fände ich es eine enorme Bereicherung wenn man ein Rennen des WC´s in die Stadt oder zumindest an den Rand einer größeren Stadt bringen könnte um den Sport einer breiteren Masse präsentieren zu können. Vorraussetzung wäre dafür aber mMn eine Aufstockung des WC-Kalenders auf min. 10 Rennen. Dafür könnte man dann finde ich neben einem City-Event auch noch ein Rennen an einem eher "exotischen" Ort (z.B. Brasilien, Thailand usw.) austragen.
Und daneben gäbs dann noch genug Platz für die Klassiker wie zum Beispiel Fort William, Mont St.Anne usw.

----------


## laubry

> Mir geht's so, dass ich das zwar einerseits geil finde, andererseits fürchte ich mich da beim Zuschauen immer so. Ich find das echt gefährlich. Kaum Sturzräume, wenn man fliegt, dann sind da überall Gehsteigkanten und Stufen... und die Sprünge sind teilweise extrem zach!


Das hat definitiv was.

Nennt mich einen Idealisten, aber irgendwie finde ich es auch ein bisschen respektlos eine halbe Stadt in einer armen Gegend zu sperren, nur dass da weisse, reiche Sportler mit ihren Bikes runterheizen können, mal objektiv betrachtet.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich nicht weiss, ob das von den Anwohnern vielleicht sogar gewünscht ist, oder ob sie Geld oder einen anderen Vorteil daraus ziehen können.

Aber irgendwie bekomme ich diesen Eindruck nicht los, dass es ein Stück weit dekadentes Verhalten ist.

Vielleicht hat jemand überzeugende Gegenargumente?

----------


## Reinz

Der Zirkus wird schon ein wenig Umsatz vor Ort generieren, weil sie werden sich nicht nur von mitgebrachten Wurstsemmeln ernähren. Vom Hocker hauen wird das jetzt aber keinen...

Emotional betrachtet würde ich jetzt sagen ist mir lieber sie generieren einen kleinen Umsatz irgendwo wo es keinen gibt als in einem Euro/Dollar Zentrum wo es dann eh nur die bekommen dies eh schon haben...

Nur so eine Idee

----------


## DerWeltmeister

Und wenn's außer ein bisschen Abwechslung und Unterhaltung für die Leute nix bringt würd ich's auch nicht so schlimm finden.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Kann finde ich gegen eine schöne Übertragung eines echten WC DHs nix.
Finde es einfach viel geiler, wenn die durch irgendwelche Steinfelder durchheizen und Anlieger vergewaltigen.

Außerdem find ich das ziemlich gefährlich; vom Materialmord ganz zu schweigen.

----------


## noox

Missy the Missile Giove back on Bike:










www.pinkbike.com/news/Fionn-G...013-video.html

----------


## Speedtrip

Auch schon gesehen ... meine Heldin von damals  :Wink:  ... schade die Sache mit dem Knast und den Drogen  :Wink:

----------

